# Escaping the Labyrinth - A combat oriented Adventure



## Jemal (May 2, 2008)

OK, so my other games are all proceeding pretty much as planned, meaning I'm ready for something I've been wanting to do for a while - A heavily combat oriented, dungeon-crawl style game.  Now, for any of you who've gamed with me as a DM before, consider how much combat I have in my roleplaying oriented games, and then realize that I'm specifying this one as COMBAT oriented.   welcome to good'ol hack&Slash.

Now that's not saying 'don't roleplay', but don't expect to be able to do a lot of roleplaying with the beasties coming at you - 95% of what you meet will be the 'kill first, don't ask questions' kind of encounter.

Now, having said that, here's the campaign synopsis : 

The *as yet undetermined number* PC's have all been taken by an epicly powerful madman/wizard and placed at the bottom of a deadly labyrinth.  He will be constantly scrying on you for 'fun' and sending these scryed images out to wealthy, bored patrons of the planes... Some of you are here of your own free will, others not.  The wizard promises you each a prize/boon (In addition to letting you go) should you find your way free.  You can also keep anything you find.  

The adventure is pretty straight forward.. at least, on the surface.  It may or may not develop into an actual campaign once(if) the PC's get out.
However, because of the nature of the campaign, I will NOT be pulling my punches with this dungeon.  

If you're interested, here's the character gen rules: 

allowed sources: PHB, DMG, MONSTERS MANUAL, PHB2, Book of Exalted Deeds/Vile Darkness, Spell Compendium, Completes (minus psionics), Dragon Magic.
Unlike my usual take, this is a definitive list, and I'll not be allowing anything else.

All characters have 70,000 XP (lvl 12, and no you can't spend any of it) and 100,000 GP.
As far as spending money, you can have a max of 5 items (Plus weapon) that are not charged/expendable, and unlimited (within your resources) expendables.  
Stats will be 5d6, reroll 1's, drop the two lowest.  Use invisible castle, and under character name, use your screen name here on ENWorld.
The way to input this into invisible castle, btw, would be5d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3) and then just tell it to roll 6 times.
Arrange the stats however you want into str/dex/con/int/wis/cha, then add any points for level/race/magic/etc.  Please include a link to your stat rolls.
Example stat roll for Labyrinth (5d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=15, 5d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=15, 5d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=14, 5d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=16, 5d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=16, 5d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=12) 
If you happen (like the example) to not roll any 18's, your highest stat becomes an 18.
So the example character would have stats of 18,16,15,15,14,12 to distribute as desired.

HP will be max first level, roll(reroll1's) every other level.

I will not be allowing anything that negates/lowers the need for sleep/food/air (such as rings of sustenance or create food spells), nor any form of dimensional travel (including dimension door, etc).  

Expect creatures of all types, including some intelligent opponents.

Also, I will be using the 'mutually assured destruction' rule.  If I think something's broken, I won't use it against you unless one of you uses it first, so feel free to be as broken(or balanced) as you want. 

I'd like this to be a fairly quick-paced game, with character creation done within a week and periodic updates.


----------



## Albedo (May 2, 2008)

I'll put in for this campaign. 

 Rolls 

I'm planning on a 11th level druid, 1st level cleric. Prolly human.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 2, 2008)

I always wanted to try out a dragonfire adept   

The MIC errated some of the items in the complete books. Should we still use the old version?

5d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=16, 5d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=15, 5d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=14, 5d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=14, 5d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=16, 5d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=15

[sblock=Adept]Str: 14
Dex: 15 (+1 lev 4) =16
Con: 18 (+1 lev 12) =19
Int: 16
Wis: 14
Cha: 15 (+1 lev 8) =16

Race: Silverbrow Human

Feats
H Ability Focus (Breath)
1 Draconic Aura: Energy (Cold)
3 Imp. Natural Armor
6 Extra Invocation
9 Hover
12 Extra Invocation

Skills Ranks only
Bluff 5
Concentration 15
Knowledge Arcane 5
Knowledge Dungeoneering 5
Knowledge Local 5
Listen 15
Spellcraft 10
Spot 15
Use Magic Device 15

Breath effects:
Frost Breath
Slow Breath
Thunder Breath
Enduring Breath

*Invocations:*
Least (2)
Endure Exposure
Magic Insight
See the Unseen
Lesser (2)
Draconic Flight
Humanoid Shape
Voracious Dispelling
Greater (1)
Chilling Fog[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2008)

WD - FOr stats, please show what the starting stats were, and math on how they got to their final numbers (where your lvl ups went, any racial, enhancement, etc).
I won't be using MIC for anything, errata or not.
Which brings up another point - I don't use errata, excepting where it was meant to clarify, not change [Example: Time stop being erata'd to point out that the 'duration' wasn't an "ACTUAL" duration (Meaning it can't be extended/persistant, etc)]


----------



## renau1g (May 2, 2008)

Will you allow any LA adjusted creatures out of MM? I'm thinking a classed minotaur would be perfect for this, just remove his ability to not get lost maybe? Or a captured troll?

Stats for Jemal's game (5d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=16, 5d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=15, 5d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=14, 5d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=16, 5d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=13, 5d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=17) 

Therefore, stats become 18, 16, 16, 15, 14, 13. Not bad.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 2, 2008)

Added changes. I just realised that entangling breath is from Races of the Dragon...
I hope this is fine by you. I hoped to play him as a kind of battlefield controller.


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2008)

sorry WD, but unlike my other games, the list of allowable sources is definitive.

renau1g - I included the MM in case people wanted to play monsters.  Long as its got a level adjustment, it's fair game.
As for the getting lost part, don't worry about that.  The 'labyrinth' isn't so much a maze as a "choose your doom".  All paths eventually lead out, some take longer, and some are more dangerous, but it's designed so that you will continue progressing towards the goal.. assuming you don't succumb to the challenges in your path.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 2, 2008)

Fine 

What about Hover and imp. natural armor from the MM?


----------



## renau1g (May 2, 2008)

My first stab at the Troll Fighter - I still need to add the consumables (about 5K worth)


```
[B]Name:[/B] Rhokkan
[B]Class:[/B] Giant 6 / Fighter 1	[b]Starting Level[/b]: 12
[B]Race:[/B] Troll (LA+5)
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] The Bogs
[B]Size:[/B] Large
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CN

[B]Str:[/B] 30 +10 		[B]Level:[/B] 7		[B]XP[/B]: 70,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 20 +5 		[B]BAB:[/B] +5		[B]HP:[/B] 107 (5 x 1d8+9; 1d10+9)
[B]Con:[/B] 28 +9 		[B]Grapple:[/B] +19	
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 		[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] 1 - Wisdom
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 		[B]Init:[/B] +5		
[B]Cha:[/B]  9 -1 		[B]ACP:[/B] -1		

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+7	+4	+5	-1	+5	+0	30
[B]Touch:[/B]	25	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+16	+7	+9	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+7	+2	+5	+X
[B]Will:[/B]	+6	+2	+2	+2
[B]Notes:[/B]
Base Stats: 18 STR, 16 DEX, 16 CON, 14 INT, 15 WIS, 13 CHA

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
+1 Greatsword of Speed	+16/+16	3d6+16	19-20/x2	
Bite			+14	1d8+5	20/x2	

[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Giant

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Troll:
+12 strength, +4 dexterity, +12 constitution, -4 intelligence, -2 wisdom, -4 charisma (already included)
Monstrous humanoid type.
Darkvision 60 feet
Level adjustment +5
Natural weapons -- 2 claws (1d6) and 1 bite (1d6)
Rend
Regeneration 5
Scent
Normal damage from fire and acid


[B]Feats: [/B] 
Iron Will  
Power Attack 
Improved Natural Attack (Bite) (MMI) (Increases to 1d8 from 1d6)
Multiattack (MMI) (Drops secondary attack penalty to -2)


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 20	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 10/5
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Listen		11	9	2	--
Jump		12	2	10		
Spot		11	9	2	--

[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:			Cost		Weight[/B]
+3 Mithril Breastplate 		13,350gp	15lb        
+2 Animated Heavy Steel Shield	16,170gp	15lb
Ring of Blinking	                          27,000gp	0lb
Cloak of Resistance +3		9,000gp		1lb
+1 Large Greatsword of Speed	32,350gp	8lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]39lb	[B]Money:[/B] 2,130gp Xsp Xcp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	1064	2128	3200	6400	16000

[B]Age:[/B] 
[B]Height:[/B] 
[B]Weight:[/B] 
[B]Eyes:[/B] 
[B]Hair:[/B] 
[B]Skin:[/B]
```

[sblock=HP Rolls]
Giant HP (1d8=3, 1d8=4, 1d8=5, 1d8=1, 1d8=4, 1d8=8) 
Giant HP (Re-Roll the 1), Fighter HP (1d8=8, 1d10=1) 
Fighter HP (Re-Roll the 1) (1d10=7) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2008)

WD - both fine by me.

Renau1g - please indicate what your base stats were so I know where the rolls ended up.
As far as your HP goes, there are two mistakes.
First, you get max hp at first lvl/hd, so that first 3 you rolled on your giant HD is actually an 8.  So your HP should be 107
Secondly you have 1d20 as one of your HD on the sheet (though I'm certain this is merely a typo, as you did roll it as a d10  )

I'm also going to say no to the energy resistance fire & acid.  I don't like damage-immune characters.


----------



## renau1g (May 2, 2008)

Ok, I've updated the sheet, changed the rings of energy resistance to a ring of blinking(is this ok?), leaving me about $2k for consumables.


----------



## renau1g (May 5, 2008)

*Bump?


----------



## Ruined (May 5, 2008)

I'd like to give this a shot. I'm looking at some type of light melee dmg, probably a rogue but maybe a monk.  I'll look through books tonight and see what I can find.

Rolls: 5d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3) =16, 5d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3) =14, 5d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3) =13, 5d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3) =14, 5d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3) =15, 5d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3) =13

Thanks, Jemal.

EDIT: I'm statting up an Aasimar Monk 11.


----------



## Redclaw (May 5, 2008)

I told myself I wouldn't join another game, but then I got caught up thinking about a character concept, so here I am.  I'm planning on a human Ranger 6/Tempest 5/Fighter 1.  Both PrCs are in Complete Adventurer.  He's a dual wielding (longsword and shortsword) fast strike machine.  

I was hoping to use the Distracting Attack ability from PHB II, especially if Ruined or someone else uses a rogue.

Stats 16, 15, 14, 17, 18, 7


----------



## kinem (May 6, 2008)

I am ... tempted ... to create a harpy warlock, if that's OK.

14,13,12,14,7,14

If that's too weird, I could do a regular warlock.


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2008)

AH, life once again. 

Welcome aboard, all.   Looks like we have a theoretical 6 players now..
Kinem, Redclaw, Ruined, Renau1g, WalkingDad, and Albedo.


Ruined - looking forward to seeing your Aasimar Monk.  Stats will be: 18,15,14,14,13,13

Redclaw - That's fine.  Interesting stat roll, btw.. 18,17,16,15,14,7

Kinem - Harpy warlock would be... interesting, though keep in mind that with the Harpy's +3 LA and 7 racial HD, you'd only have 2 class levels for Warlock.  Stats - 18,14,14,13,12,7  (Hmm, a bit under what I'd prefer for stats on characters.. Add 3 points to one of your stats, and 1 to another. NOT the 18.  )

Renau1g - Looks good so far.

Anybody else got a character sheet (Or at least part of one) done up?


WD/Albedo, you guys still interested?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 6, 2008)

Yes, still needing to buy items and finalize fluff  

[sblock=Adept]Str: 14
Dex: 15 (+1 lev 4) =16
Con: 18 (+1 lev 12) =19
Int: 16
Wis: 14
Cha: 15 (+1 lev 8) =16

Race: Silverbrow Human

Feats
H Ability Focus (Breath)
1 Draconic Aura: Energy (Cold)
3 Imp. Natural Armor
6 Extra Invocation
9 Hover
12 Extra Invocation

Skills Ranks only
Bluff 5
Concentration 15
Knowledge Arcane 5
Knowledge Dungeoneering 5
Knowledge Local 5
Listen 15
Spellcraft 10
Spot 15
Use Magic Device 15

Breath effects:
Frost Breath
Slow Breath
Thunder Breath
Enduring Breath

*Invocations:*
Least (2)
Endure Exposure
Magic Insight
See the Unseen
Lesser (2)
Draconic Flight
Humanoid Shape
Voracious Dispelling
Greater (1)
Chilling Fog[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 6, 2008)

[sblock=ranger/tempest/fighter]
Str: 17 (+1 level 4)=18
Dex: 18 (+1 lev 8, +1 level 12) =20
Con: 16 
Int: 14
Wis: 15
Cha: 7

Race: Human
HP: 108 (oops, rolled an extra d8, so removing the last one--a 6--and a +3 con bonus, brings my total down to 99).

Feats
H Dodge
1 Weapon Focus (longsword)
B Track
B Two Weapon Fighting
3 Mobility
6 Spring Attack
B Improved Two Weapon Fighting
9 Improved Crit (longsword)
12 Two-Weapon Rend (PHB II)
F1 Combat Tactician (PHB II)

Skills Ranks only
Balance 5
Climb 5
Heal 9
Hide 9
Knowledge (dungeoneering) 9
Knowledge (nature) 5
Jump 5
Listen 9
Move Silently 9
Ride 5
Search 9
Spot 9
Survival 9
Swim 4
Tumble 10

Class Abilities
Favored Enemy (Undead) +4
Wild Empathy
Distracting Attack (PHB II)
Favored Enemy (Aberrations) +2
Tempest Defense +3
Ambidexterity (-2/+0)
Two Weapon Versatility
Two Weapon Spring Attack

Equipment
Mithral Shirt +3  (10,100 gp)
+1 Frost Ghost Touch longsword  (18,315 gp)
+1 Wounding shortsword (18,310 gp)
Ring of Protection +2 (8,000 gp)
Boots of Striding and Springing  (5,500)[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (May 6, 2008)

Heres my workup, just had to do some spell research for it. Sorry it took so long.

Anyways, I'm changing my concept from a druid to a demonologist. Heres what I got so far.

[sblock=Annabelle]
Anabelle: 
Human Girl, Age 16, LE, Brown Hair, Red Eyes, White Skin, 5' 1", No Diety

5 Wizard, 3 Demonologist, 4 Ultimate Magus 
[sblock=stats]
Str: 12 (12 Base)
Dex: 16 (16 Base)
Con: 16 (12 Base + 4 Enhancement)
Int: 25 (18 Base + 4 Enhancement + 3 Level)
Wis: 10 (10 Base)
Cha: 18 (14 Base+ 4 Enhancement)

BAB: +5
Fort: 6 = 3 Base + 3 Con
Ref: 6 = 3 Base + 3 Dex
Will: 11 = 11 Base + 0 Wis
AC: 17 = Base 10 + 3 Dex + 4 Mage Armor
Initiative: +3
Speed: 30ft
HP: 74 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1587607/
Languages: Common, Draconic, Abysal, Infernal, Celestial
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats,Skills,Abilities]
Feats (7): Pacticed Spellcaster (Diablorist), Empower Spell, Evil Brand, Sacrificial Master, Malign Spell Focus, Spell Focus (Conjuration), Augment Summoning, Scribe Scroll

Skills: (101)
Concentration: 16/+19
Knowledge Arcana: 16/+23
Knowledge Religion: 16/+23
Knowledge Planes: 16/+23
Use Magic Device: 11/+15
Sense Motive 16/+23
Tumble: 5/+8

Special Abilities: Arcane Spell Power +2, Expanded Spell Knowledge (Wraithstrike, Shield), Augmented Casting (5/day), Charm Demon, Quasit Familiar, Summoning Mastery +2, Summon Familiar
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
Headband of Intellect +4 (16,000)
Amulet of Health +4 (16,000)
Cloak of Charisma +4 (16,000)
Rod of Quicken (Lesser) (35,000)
Glove of Storing (10,000)
Wand of Cure Light Woundsx2 (1,500)
Scroll of Summon Monster V (Entered in Spellbook) (1,125)
Scroll of Cloudkill (Entered in Spellbook) (1,125)
Scroll of Fireball (Entered in Spellbook) (375)
Scroll of Blacklight (Entered in Spellbook) (375)
Scroll of Lightning Bolt (Entered in Spellbook (375)
Scroll of Acid Orb (Entered in Spellbook) (700)
Scroll of See Invisibility (Entered in Spellbook) (150)
Spell Component Pouch (5)
Wizard's Spellbook (15)
Backpack (2)
253 gp
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]
Wizard (Caster Level 11): Spells Known:
0: All
1(9): Mage Armor, Ebon Eyes, Shield, Summon Monster I, Identify, Magic Missile, True Strike, Comprehend Languages, Feather Fall
2(4): Lesser Celerity, Sadism, Wraithstrike, Summon Monster II, See Invisibility 
3(4):Summon Monster III, Fly, Haste, Ray of the Python, Blacklight, Fireball, Lightning Bolt
4(4): Greater Invisibility, Ottilukes Resilient Sphere, Ruin Delver's Fortune, Summon Monster IV, Acid Orb
5(2): Fly Mass, Fire Shield Mass, Cloudkill, Summon Monster V

Wizard: Spells Prepared:
0 (5): Acid Splash, Detect Magic x2, Message, Mage Hand
1 (7): Mage Armor x4, Ebon Eyes x2, Summon Monster I
2 (7): Lesser Celerity x2, Summon Monster II x2, See Invisibility, Sadism x2
3 (6): Summon Monster III, Fly, Haste x2, Ray of the Python, Blacklight
4 (4): Greater Invisibility, Ottiluke Resilient Sphere, Ruin Delvers Fortune, Summon Monster IV
5 (3): Summon Monster V, Fly Mass, Fire Shield Mass

Demonologist (Caster Level 11): Spells/day
1: 4
2: 3
3: 3
4: 2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]
	Annabelle was not always evil. There are those who would debate that the loss of her purity and kindness was not worth her life, that dying a good soul would be better than being twisted into the agent of evil. However, while they can debate until they are blue in the face, the sad truth is, the little girl never had a choice in the matter. She is a victim of fate, as many are. 

             She was born in a small, peaceful village in the middle of nowhere, a happy place devoid of political influence and national disputes. It was this calm atmosphere which attracted the Archmage Armond Skeel, an aging wizard looking for retirement. His prescence wasn't unwelcome either, his skills scaring off any wandering horrors that may arrive nearby. But there came a dreaded day where the Archmage would fail to come to the villagers aid. He was sleeping in the woods that day, not an oddity to those who knew him there, as he was a laid back old man. But to those who knew his skill and experience they would find the fact that he let orcs sneak up to him in that state and slice his throat very unusual. The orcs proceeded to rush into the village, slaughtering and pillaging at will. 

             Anabelle was caught on the other side of the village than her home, unable to get back. Instead she ran from house to house, banging on the locked doors to be let in, but the scared occupants refused to risk it. She finally came upon an unlocked house, and ran inside to find it deserted. Wanting to find a hiding spot, she discovered an odd door leading to stairs that went deep underground. She followed the tunnel into the Archmages lab, the fact that she found it and encountered no wards another oddity lost to those of the village. Huddled in that basement lab, she wished she could do something to help. It was then she noticed the magical ritual prepared around her. Armond had taught her the basics of arcane skill, and his many tales of days long past made her believe this could be the key to saving the village. 

              As a child, she missed all the insinuations of the dangers of arcane energy. As far as she could tell, one need only read the scroll open in the middle of the room to complete the ritual. She struggled a bit with the unfamiliar writings, but she was a very smart child, and her lessons with the wizard paid off. She finished the scroll successfully, and a flash filled the room. She opened her eyes to see a massive unfamiliar creature before her. She was unable to recognize a demon. Casting the spell without any of the protective preperations active meant the demon was free to do whatever it felt like, including slaughtering her on the spot. To make matters worse, this was no average demon. This was very powerful demon, well on the way to becoming a Demon Lord. But demons have always been known for their chaotics tendancys. Instead of killing the child, he saw her as something useful, a smart, innocent, corruptable tool to further his powers in the abyss. After all, an 8 year old human girl just summoned him personally, a very impressive task. Acting in a very kind and noble matter, he agreed to save the grils village, and walked out of the house to face the assailants. 

               Before him stood the Archmage's old apprentice, Starling Bains. The man had paid off a villager to poison the Archmage's food with a mind control poison, causing the old man to disarm his house and fall asleep in the woods. This would allow Starling access to his prized treasure, the demon summoning ritual. And here his treasure looked him in the face, unbound and bloodthirsty, it shredded all the attackers in minutes, saving a third of the village. 

	The demon took Annabelle under his wing, schooling her in the arcane, and granting her access to powerful abilities to control demons. All the while he slowly worked at her kind, friendly personality, twisting her to be his perfect evil servant. When she was 12, he sent her on an errand, the first favor he ever asked of her. She was to bring an item of his to an old temple recently reopened about a weeks travel from the village. On the second day however, the was attacked by gnolls. As she normally would, the tried to summon demons to assist her, but her master had noticed the prescence of something unusual in the area. A Lionel was travelling nearby for some unknown reason. He resticed her ability to summon any protectors, and when the celestial being arrived at the scene, he simply saw a 12 year old girl being chased by gnolls. He stepped in and save her, and asked why she would be out in the middle of nowhere all alone. She told him she needed to do a task for a dear friend, and that hse didn't care about the danger. 

               The Lionel was moved by her conviction and assisted her travels to the temple. However, when she placed the item, a hoard of undead controlled by her master rose up and attack nearby villages, bringing the peace and tranquility of that region to an end. The Lionel was punished by his gods for aiding the girl, but their death scentence was swayed by the girls pitiful attempts to save the Lionel with her limited arcane power. Instead, he was cursed into the form of a Quasit, allowed only to retake his Lionel for for short periods, and tied to the girl as her familiar. 

                When Annabelle reached 15 years of age, her master was killed. Punishment for one of his many schemes gone bad. Annabelle was now freed from any control, and contained great power for someone of her age. She attracted much attention from extraplaner sources, demons and devils alike enthralled with her ability to control fiends. She has been to both Hell, and the Abyss, and has gotten out alive and unenslaved. While fate has yet to reveal her role in the grand scheme of things, there is no doubt she will have much influence on the future.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

One question though, would I be able to ignore the CE requirement for Demonologist and play as LE instead. In terms of the character concept, she has been morally corrupted by her demon infuences, but has yet to walk down the chaotic crazy road.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 6, 2008)

[sblock=Adept]Age: 31
Gender: Male
Height: ?'?" 
Weight: ?lb
Eyes: Saphire Blue
Hair: black with a silver streak
Skin: Light Tan


```
Race: Silverbrow Human         Class: Dragonfire Adept
Str: 14 +2         Level: 12       XP: ?
Dex: 16 +3         BAB: +6/+1      HP: ?
Con: 19 +4         Grapple: +8     Dmg Red: 2/magic
Int: 16 +3         Speed: 30'      Spell Res: N/A
Wis: 14 +2         Init: +3        Spell Save: N/A
Cha: 16 +3         ACP: ?          Alignment: ?
(Dex +1 at 4th, Cha +1 at 8th & Con +1 at 12th level)


AC: 25 (10 base + 3 dex + 5 armour + 2 defl + 3 nat. armor + 2 shield)
Touch: 15
Flat-Footed: 22

Saves:
FORT: +15 (8 base + 4 con + 3 res.)
REF: +10 (4 base + 3 dex + 3 res.)
WILL: +13 (8 base + 2 wis + 3 res.)

Bab: 6
Attacks: 
 

[U]Skills[/U]
Bluff: +8 (5 ranks + 3 Cha)
Concentration: +19 (15 ranks + 4 Con)
Knowledge Arcane: +8 (5 ranks + 3 Int)
Knowledge Dungeoneering: +8 (5 ranks + 3 Int)
Knowledge Local: +8 (5 ranks + 3 Int)
Listen: +17 (15 ranks + 2 Wis)
Spellcraft: +15 (10 ranks + 3 Int + 2 syn)
Spot: +17 (15 ranks + 2 Wis)
Use Magic Device: +18 (15 ranks + 3 Cha)


[U]Feats[/U]
B Dragontouched
H Ability Focus (Breath)
1 Draconic Aura: Energy (Cold)
3 Imp. Natural Armor
6 Extra Invocation
9 Hover
12 Extra Invocation

[B]Class Features[/B]


[U]Breath effects:[/U]
Frost Breath
Slow Breath
Thunder Breath
Enduring Breath

[U][B]Invocations[/B][/U]
[U]Least (2)[/U]
Endure Exposure
Magic Insight
See the Unseen
[U]Lesser (2)[/U]
Draconic Flight
Humanoid Shape
Voracious Dispelling
[U]Greater (1)[/U]
Chilling Fog

Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Goblin, Abyssal
[sblock=Equipment]Work in progress

Mithral Chain Shirt Twilight +1    5.100gp     12,5lbs
Ring of Protection + 2           8.000
Mithral buckler +1        2.015gp        2,5lbs
Vest of resistance + 3        9.000gp
Handy Haversack  2.000gp


Bedroll 1sp 5lbs
Scroll Case 1gp 0,5lbs
Flint and Steel 1gp
Pouch, Belt 1gp 0.5lbs
Traveller's Outfit 1gp (5 lbs)
Waterskin 1gp 4lbs
Rations
Whetstone 2cp 1lbs
Sunrod (x4) 8gp 4lbs
Healing potion (x4) 200gp

Wand of vigor, lesser   1.500gp
& Wand of restoration, lesser


remaining ?

or

Mithral Chain Shirt Twilight +1     10.100gp     12,5lbs
Ring of Protection + 2           8.000
Mithral light shield, moderate fortification  +1        17.009gp        3lbs
Vest of resistance + 3        9.000gp
Amulet of health

Waterskin 1gp 4lbs
Rations
Whetstone 2cp 1lbs
Sunrod (x4) 8gp 4lbs

Healing potion (x4) 200gp
Wand of vigor, lesser   1.500gp
& Wand of restoration, lesser


remaining ?[/sblock][/sblock]
```

Questions:
Include your rules regarding equipment (5+weapon) only magic item, or everything?
Can I have a shield as 6th magic item, but no weapon?
(I could change to light shield, It IS listed on the weapon table.)


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2008)

the equipment restrictions only apply to equipment that is magical and/or made of special materials. (cold iron/adamantium/etc).  Anybody who uses ammunition, the ammo counts as part of the weapon, and does not take up an additional 'slot'


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2008)

Sigh...I hate random rolled stats. 

I was gonna join, but I rolled literally like...3 11's, a 16 and two 14's.

Looks like fun though!


----------



## Redclaw (May 6, 2008)

So at 5+ weapon, I actually get one more magic item for my ranger?  Cool.  I'll have to decide if I'm just going gloves of dex or if I can find something more interesting.

No MIC?


----------



## kinem (May 7, 2008)

[sblock=Carl Simic, halfling warlock]Carl Simic, male halfling warlock 12, CN, 70,000 xp

Str 11 (+0)
Dex 22 (+6)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 12 (+1)
Wis 8 (-1)
Cha 18 (+4)

HD 12d6+24 (71 hp), move 20', fly 20' (good), BAB +9, grapple +5
AC 33 (+1 size, +8 armor, +6 shield, +6 dex, +2 deflection) (touch 19, ff 21)
Saves Fort +10, Reflex +14, Will +12 (+14 vs. fear); (typically use DooL for Fort +14)

attacks
dagger +17/+12 melee (1d3 + 1 + 1d6 fire + 1d6 shock, crit 19/x2)

dagger w/hideous blow +17 melee (1d3 + 1 + 1d6 fire + 1d6 shock + Eldritch Blast)

Eldritch blast +16 ranged touch (60' range, 8d6 + Beshadowed or Vitriolic Blast)

Mortalbane: 5/day, +2d6 vs living non-outsiders, else half damage
Empower SLA: 3/day, +4d6
Quicken SLA: 3/day

warlock: Eldritch Blast 6d6, DR 3/cold iron, Energy Resistance 5 (fire, acid), Detect Magic at will, Decieve Item (can take 10 on UMD), Fiendish Resiliance 1 (fast healing 1 for 20 rounds, 1/day as a free action), Imbue Item (for item creation)

invocations: 3 least, 3 lesser, 1 greater
least: Hideous Blow, See the Unseen (darkvision 60, see invisible), Dark One's Own Luck
lesser: Fell Flight, Beshadowed Blast (blind for 1 round, Fort DC 22 negates), Walk Unseen (become invisible)
greater: Vitriolic Blast (acid damage, no SR, +2d6 acid damage for each of next 2 rounds)

Feats: Ability Focus (Eldritch Blast), Mortalbane (BoVD), Weapon Finesse, Empower Spell-like Ability (Eldritch Blast), Quicken Spell-like Ability (Eldritch Blast)

skills: 45 pts
The warlock's class skills are Jump (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Knowledge (arcana) (Int), Knowledge (planes) (Int), Spellcraft (Int), Profession (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), Bluff (Cha), Disguise (Cha), Inimidate (Cha), and Use Magic Device (Cha).

skills (ranks/total): Bluff 15/19, Climb 0/2, Concentration 15/17, Use Magic Device 15/19, Hide 0/12, Jump 0/2, Move Silently 0/10, Spot 0/-1, Listen 0/+1, Search 0/1

languages: Common, Halfling, Orc

equipment:
greater chasuble of fell power (body, +2d6 blast, 18k)
+5 mithral buckler (no acp or %ASF, +6 AC, 26,165 gp)
+2 ring of protection (8k)
+4 mithral chain shirt (17,250 gp)
cloak of resistance +3 (9k)

wands of cure light wounds (2, 1.5 k)
potion of remove disease (750 gp)
potion of barkskin +2 (300 gp)
potion of cat's grace (300 gp)
potion of bear's endurance (300 gp)
potion of protection from evil (50 gp)

+1 flaming shocking small dagger (18302 gp)

MW thieves' tools (100 gp)
mirror, small steel (10 gp)
waterskin (1 gp)
trail rations (x6, 3 gp)
backpack (2 gp)
antitoxin (50 gp)
rope, silk 50' (10 gp)
lantern, bull's-eye (12 gp)
oil, 10 flasks (1 gp)
bedroll (0.1 gp)
blanket, winter (0.5 gp)
sacks, empty (x4, 0.4 gp)
68 gp

total 100,000 gp[/sblock]

I never made a warlock before, so I decided to try making a full one.

Technically you can't use a chasuble of fell power when wearing armor, since it occupies a Body slot as does armor.  However, I assumed Jemal would allow it.


----------



## Ruined (May 7, 2008)

Wow, I forgot how tricky it can be to create higher level characters. Anyways...

[sblock]
*Takk*    CR 11 (12)  
Male Aasimar Fighter 1/Monk 10
LN Medium humanoid
*Init* +4; *Senses* Listen +8, Spot +12; Darkvision 60ft.
*Defenses:* Resistance Acid 5, Cold 5, Electricity 5
*Languages* Celestial, Common, Dwarven
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* 22, touch 22, flat-footed 16      [10 + 4(Dex) + 3(Wis) + 2 (Monk) +1 (Belt) + 2 (Gloves)]
*hp* 96 (11 HD)  [8 (aasimar) + 3 (fighter) + 49 (monk) + 36 (con) ]
   Fighter level:  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1589053/
   Monk levels:  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1589043/
Fort +12, Ref +11, Will +10
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 60 ft. (12 squares)
*Melee:* +2 Ki Focus Spiked Chain  +16/+11 (2d4+5 /x2)   Reach 10 ft.  Lawful
	 +1 Thundering Quarterstaff +7/+2  (1d6+3 /x2) + (1d8 sonic)
	 +1 Thundering Quarterstaff (flurry) +7/+7/+2 (1d6+3 /x2) +(1d8 sonic)
	 Unarmed +14/+9  (2d6+2)  Magic, Lawful.
	 Unarmed (Flurry)  +14/+14/+9 (2d6+2) Magic, Lawful
*Base Atk* +8; Grp +14
*Atk Options:* Combat Reflexes, Improved Trip, Improved Grapple, Stunning Fist (DC 18, 10/day)
Special Actions: Slow Fall 50ft.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 19 (23), Con 16, Int 13, Wis 16, Cha 15
*SQ* AC Bonus (Monk), Darkvision 60ft., Daylight (1/day), Fast Move (Monk), Improved Evasion, Improved Unarmed Damage, Ki Strike (Magic, Lawful), Martial Weapons Proficiency, Purity of Body, Slow Fall 50ft., Still Mind, Wholeness of Body, Resistance Acid, Cold, Electricity 5

*Feats:* Armor Proficiency (All), Combat Reflexes, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Spiked Chain), Fists of Iron, Flying Kick, Improved Grapple, Improved Trip, Improved Unarmed Strike, Martial Weapon Proficiency, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency (Monk wpns), Stunning Fist, Weapon Finesse

*Skills:* Appraise +1, Balance +11(13), Bluff +2, Climb +6, Concentration +5, Craft +1, Craft (Stonemasonry) +4, Diplomacy +8, Disguise +2, Escape Artist +7(9), Forgery +1, Gather Information +2, Handle Animal +4, Heal +4, Hide +6, Intimidate +2, Jump +20, Listen +8, Move Silently +5(7), Perform +2, Ride +4, Search +1, Sense Motive +8, Spot +12, Survival +3, Swim +4, Tumble +17(19), Use Rope +4

*Equipment: *
+2 Spiked Chain, _ki focus_     18,000
+1 Quarterstaff, _thundering_       8,600
Monk's Belt                        13,000
Ring of Freedom of Movement  40,000
Gloves of Dexterity +4            16,000
Potion - Cure Serious x3         2,250
Potion - Invisibility                   300
Potion - Fly                            750

Monk's Outfit                             5
Trail Rations (6 days)                  3
Waterskin                                 1
Backpack                                  2
Rope, Silk 				     10
Shuriken (10)                            2


Total				99,246 gp
[/sblock]


I'll clean up the post some tomorrow, to show where skill points were spent, feats, etc. Plus I'll be working on name and background details.  Hopefully the hit point roll is clear. I wasn't thinking about the racial level being maxed instead of first class lvl (fighter). Please let me know if you spot any problems.


----------



## Jemal (May 7, 2008)

FIRST THING: I have a badly injured index finger so typing is difficult.  Please ignore any spelling errors.

NOW:
whoops @ Renau1g.  Sorry but I just noticed you'd asked about ring of blinking, which I'll have to say no to, as the blink spell allows dimensional travel (that's what the blinking is) and can be used to overcome some of the challenges too easily.

Redclaw - All books allowed are listed in the first post with the other rules. Also, keep in mind that it's 5 items plus A weapon. (If you want more than 1 magic weapon, the extras come out of your other 5.)

Shayuri -  hate to hear it.  I'd be wiling to work something out b/c I do enjoy gaming with you, but there ARE allready 6 other players  

*On that note, recruitment is closed*

Ruined -heh, been a while since I heard someone refer to 12th level as high. 

Now, as to characters: 

First, some rules for everyone: Please include math with some of your stuff, such as abilities (Show base/racial/levels/magic), AC(dex, armour, etc), and Saves(base, ability, resistance, etc).  Then I'll look those parts of your char. over.
Also, when you make edits to your char, repost the character, don't just edit it. (This will apply until I say your char. is ready for the rogues gallery)


Ruined, your spiked chain should cost another 325 for the base weapon.
You have a 20% XP penalty b/c your classes are more than one level apart and neither are your races favoured class (Paladin).

As stated above, I'd appreciate it if you could include math into your ability scores (base number, racial mod, magical mod, and level adjustments).  
Your AC includes +2 gloves.. I assume that's due to the Dexterity? Please just include your total dexterity mod (+6) as Dex in calculations to avoid confusion.
For feats, don't include proficiencies gained from a class, those should be listed under class abilities (and don't even bother listing armour which you won't be using as a monk).
Also for feats, please indicate which are gained at which level, and which are bonus feats from classes (This applies to everyone).

For skills, please indicate how many ranks you have in each.


Kinem  - 
First, Chasuble of Fell Power takes up space on the body as an amulet according to Complete Arcane, though it's more of a robe(hmm, weird).. Either way, it wouldn't take the armour slot, anymore than robes or a vest do.
Your shortchanging yourself on attacks.
Your +1 dagger should be hitting at + 18[9 BAB+8Dex+1 magic=18.], and your Eldritch Blast at +17(touch).[9 BAB+8Dex=17.]

Other than that, make the changes I listed above for all an the char looks good.


WalkingDad -
Forgot to answer part of your equip. question : I'll only allow you a shield as your weapon if you'll actually be using it as a regular attack (such as Shield bashing)
Now, for your char: 
Unless some of your skills are cross class (Which I'd like you to list if such is the case), you only have 90 skill points out of 105 spent. (4 class+3 int=7.  X15=105, and silverbrow's don't get the normal human bonus skill as you likely know)

Your armour is listed as having Twilight, which book/page number is that?
Your wand of lesser restoration doesn't have a listed price (Should be 4,500)


Albedo - I'll have to look at the demonologist (I assume BoVD), but I haven't been able to spot any errors yet.  The alignment thing's allright.


Redclaw - Please include how many levels you have in each class.  You only have listed on your sheet "Ranger/Fighter/Tempest". I could do the figuring but I'd rather you just tell me.

Also, your char. sheet seems unfinished.  I don't see AC, speed, saves, or initiative.  Also when you do post those, please adress the "to everyone" rules from above.


----------



## Redclaw (May 7, 2008)

[sblock=ranger 6/tempest 5/fighter 1]
Str: 17 (+1 level 4 +4 Belt)=22
Dex: 18 (+1 lev 8, +1 level 12) =20
Con: 16 
Int: 14
Wis: 15
Cha: 7

Race: Human
Speed 40'
HP: 99 [sblock=oops] rolled an extra d8, so removing the last one--a 6--and a +3 con bonus, brings my total down to 99).[/sblock]
AC 10 +7 armor +5 Dex +3 Tempest Defense +2 Deflection    =27  (+1 dodge vs 1 opp.)
     Touch 10 +5 Dex +3 Tempest Defense +2 Deflection       =18  (+1 dodge vs 1 opp.)
     Flat-Footed   10 +7 armor +2 Deflection                        =19
Initiative +5

Saves
Fort  +5 ranger +4 tempest +2 fighter +3 Con    =14
Ref   +5 ranger +4 tempest +0 fighter +5 Dex    =14
Will   +2 ranger +1 tempest +0 fighter +2 Wis    =5

Attacks (+12 BAB, +6 Str)
+2 Frost Ghost Touch longsword   +21   1d8+8 (+1d6 frost)   17-20/x2
+1 Wounding shortsword             +20   1d6+4 (+1 Con)        17-20/x2
Two Weapon Rend                             1d6+9

Feats
H Dodge
1 Weapon Focus (longsword)
B Track
B Two Weapon Fighting
3 Mobility
6 Spring Attack
B Improved Two Weapon Fighting
9 Improved Crit (longsword)
12 Two-Weapon Rend (PHB II)
F1 Combat Tactician (PHB II)

Skills 
Balance 5 ranks +5 Dex
Climb 5 ranks +6 Str
Heal 9 ranks +2 Wis
Hide 9 ranks +5 Dex
Knowledge (dungeoneering) 9 ranks +2 Int
Knowledge (nature) 5 ranks +2 Int
Jump (5 ranks +5 boots +6 Str
Listen 9 ranks +2 Wis
Move Silently 9 ranks +5 Dex
Ride 5 ranks +5 Dex
Search 9 ranks +2 Int
Spot 9 ranks +2 Wis
Survival 9 ranks +2 Wis
Swim 4 ranks +6 Str
Tumble 10 ranks +5 Dex

Class Abilities
Favored Enemy (Undead) +4
Wild Empathy
Distracting Attack (PHB II)
Favored Enemy (Aberrations) +2
Tempest Defense +3
Ambidexterity (-2/+0)
Two Weapon Versatility
Two Weapon Spring Attack

Equipment
Mithral Shirt +3  (10,100 gp)
+2 Frost Ghost Touch longsword  (32,315 gp)
+1 Wounding shortsword (18,310 gp)
Ring of Protection +2 (8,000 gp)
Boots of Striding and Springing  (5,500)
Belt of Giant Strength +4
Various potions and such to use up the 9,775 gp I have left.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2008)

No worries, Jemal. I've already got a pretty heaped up plate as it is.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 7, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> ...
> WalkingDad -
> Forgot to answer part of your equip. question : I'll only allow you a shield as your weapon if you'll actually be using it as a regular attack (such as Shield bashing)
> Now, for your char:
> Unless some of your skills are cross class (Which I'd like you to list if such is the case), you only have 90 skill points out of 105 spent. (4 class+3 int=7.  X15=105, and silverbrow's don't get the normal human bonus skill as you likely know)...




I will not use any other weapon regulary    I use my breath weapon.
I raised some skills   
Both wands together should be 1,500gp. Vigor, lesser is a first level cleric and restoration, lesser a first level paladin spell   
But Iwill perhaps boost the second one to a regular restoration wand.

Twilight is in the PH2 p. 21

Question: What is the Use Magic Item DC to use a staff at basic Caster Level?
[sblock=Adept]Age: 31
Gender: Male
Height: ?'?" 
Weight: ?lb
Eyes: Saphire Blue
Hair: black with a silver streak
Skin: Light Tan


```
Race: Silverbrow Human         Class: Dragonfire Adept
Str: 14 +2         Level: 12       XP: ?
Dex: 16 +3         BAB: +6/+1      HP: ?
Con: 19 +4         Grapple: +8     Dmg Red: 2/magic
Int: 16 +3         Speed: 30'      Spell Res: N/A
Wis: 14 +2         Init: +3        Spell Save: N/A
Cha: 16 +3         ACP: ?          Alignment: ?
(Dex +1 at 4th, Cha +1 at 8th & Con +1 at 12th level)


AC: 25 (10 base + 3 dex + 5 armour + 2 defl + 3 nat. armor + 2 shield)
Touch: 15
Flat-Footed: 22

Saves:
FORT: +15 (8 base + 4 con + 3 res.)
REF: +10 (4 base + 3 dex + 3 res.)
WILL: +13 (8 base + 2 wis + 3 res.)

Bab: 6
Attacks: 
 

[U]Skills[/U]
Bluff: +13 (10 ranks + 3 Cha)
Concentration: +19 (15 ranks + 4 Con)
Knowledge Arcane: +13 (10 ranks + 3 Int)
Knowledge Dungeoneering: +8 (5 ranks + 3 Int)
Knowledge Local: +13 (10 ranks + 3 Int)
Listen: +17 (15 ranks + 2 Wis)
Spellcraft: +15 (10 ranks + 3 Int + 2 syn)
Spot: +17 (15 ranks + 2 Wis)
Use Magic Device: +18 (15 ranks + 3 Cha)


[U]Feats[/U]
B Dragontouched
H Ability Focus (Breath)
1 Draconic Aura: Energy (Cold)
3 Imp. Natural Armor
6 Extra Invocation
9 Hover
12 Extra Invocation

[B]Class Features[/B]
Breath weapon 6d6 (DC= 10 + 1/2 level + Con mod)
Dragontouched
Invocations
Breath Effects
Scales +3
Damage reduction 2/magic

[U]Breath effects:[/U]
Frost Breath
Slow Breath
Thunder Breath
Enduring Breath

[U][B]Invocations[/B][/U]
[U]Least (2)[/U]
Endure Exposure
Magic Insight
See the Unseen
[U]Lesser (2)[/U]
Draconic Flight
Humanoid Shape
Voracious Dispelling
[U]Greater (1)[/U]
Chilling Fog

Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Goblin, Abyssal
[sblock=Equipment]
MW Morningstar     308

Mithral Chain Shirt Twilight +1     10.100gp     12,5lbs
Ring of Protection + 2           8.000
Mithral light shield, moderate fortification  +1        17.009gp        3lbs
Vest of resistance + 4        16.000gp
Amulet of health +4  16.000gp
67.109

Bedroll 1sp 5lbs
Scroll Case 1gp 0,5lbs
Flint and Steel 1gp
Pouch, Belt 1gp 0.5lbs
Traveller's Outfit 1gp (5 lbs)
Waterskin 1gp 4lbs
Rations
Whetstone 2cp 1lbs
Sunrod (x4) 8gp 4lbs
Healing potion cure moderate (x4) 1.200gp
1.213,12

Wand of vigor, lesser   750gp
Wand of restoration, lesser 1.500gp

Staff of Healing             27.750

369,88[/sblock][/sblock]
```


----------



## renau1g (May 7, 2008)

Ok it should be good to go, I've changed the ring of blinking to add Keen to the greatsword & improve the cloak of resistance to +4. I've also added the potions.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Rhokkan
[B]Class:[/B] Giant 6 / Fighter 1	[b]Starting Level[/b]: 12
[B]Race:[/B] Troll (LA+5)
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] The Bogs
[B]Size:[/B] Large
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CN

[B]Str:[/B] 30 +10 (18 b +12 r)		[B]Level:[/B] 7		[B]XP[/B]: 70,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 20 +5 	(16b +4 r)	[B]BAB:[/B] +5		[B]HP:[/B] 107 (5 x 1d8+9; 1d10+9)
[B]Con:[/B] 28 +9 	(16 b +12 r)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +19	
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 	(14 b -4 r)	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] 1 - Wisdom
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 	(15 b -2 r +1 lvl)	[B]Init:[/B] +5		
[B]Cha:[/B]  9 -1 	(13 b -4 r)	[B]ACP:[/B] -1		

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+7	+4	+5	-1	+5	+0	30
[B]Touch:[/B]	14	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 25

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+20	+7	+9	+4 (Cloak of Resistance)
[B]Ref:[/B]	+11	+2	+5	+4 (Cloak of Resistance)
[B]Will:[/B]	+10	+2	+2	+6 (Iron Will + Cloak of Resistance)
[B]Notes:[/B]
Base Stats: 18 STR, 16 DEX, 16 CON, 14 INT, 15 WIS, 13 CHA

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
+1 Keen Greatsword of Speed	+16/+16	3d6+16	17-20/x2	
Bite			+14	1d8+5	20/x2	
Javelin                              +10       1d6+10    20/x2    30 ft.   

[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Giant

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Troll:
+12 strength, +4 dexterity, +12 constitution, -4 intelligence, -2 wisdom, -4 charisma (already included)
Large Size
Monstrous humanoid type.
Darkvision 60 feet
Level adjustment +5
Natural weapons -- 2 claws (1d6) and 1 bite (1d6)
Rend
Regeneration 5
Scent
Normal damage from fire and acid


[B]Feats: [/B] 
Iron Will  
Power Attack 
Improved Natural Attack (Bite) (MMI) (Increases to 1d8 from 1d6)
Multiattack (MMI) (Drops secondary attack penalty to -2)


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 20	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 10/5
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Listen		11	9	2	--
Jump		12	2	10		
Spot		11	9	2	--

[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:			Cost		Weight[/B]
+3 Mithril Breastplate 		13,350gp	15lb        
+2 Animated Heavy Steel Shield	16,170gp	15lb
Cloak of Resistance +4		16,000gp		1lb
+1 Keen Large Greatsword of Speed	50,350gp	8lb
Javelins (x20)                                     20gp  40lbs
Potion Protection from Arrows(x3)         900gp
Potion of Blur (x2)                              600gp
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (x3)     2,250gp
Potion of Invisibility (x1)                      300gp
Potion of Magic Fang(+1)                      50gp
Flask of Acid (x1)                                10gp

[B]Total Weight:[/B]79lb	[B]Money:[/B] 0gp 0sp 0cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	1064	2128	3200	6400	16000

[B]Age:[/B] 
[B]Height:[/B] 
[B]Weight:[/B] 
[B]Eyes:[/B] 
[B]Hair:[/B] 
[B]Skin:[/B]
```

[sblock=HP Rolls]
Giant HP (1d8=3, 1d8=4, 1d8=5, 1d8=1, 1d8=4, 1d8=8) 
Giant HP (Re-Roll the 1), Fighter HP (1d8=8, 1d10=1) 
Fighter HP (Re-Roll the 1) (1d10=7) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ruined (May 7, 2008)

I'll ditch the fighter multiclass lvl and go straight monk. It was more from my original wpn feats selections, and isn't really needed for the build I want anyway.

Want me to reroll that level of hp, or is it fine to keep my whopping roll of 3?  =)


----------



## kinem (May 7, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Kinem  -
> First, Chasuble of Fell Power takes up space on the body as an amulet according to Complete Arcane, though it's more of a robe(hmm, weird).. Either way, it wouldn't take the armour slot, anymore than robes or a vest do.
> Your shortchanging yourself on attacks.
> Your +1 dagger should be hitting at + 18[9 BAB+8Dex+1 magic=18.], and your Eldritch Blast at +17(touch).[9 BAB+8Dex=17.]




Jemal, I hope your finger is better.

Crystalkeep has the chasuble taking the body slot.  I suspect this was something changed in the errata (which cystalkeep takes into account) and the 30' range it gives for Eldritch Blast might be as well.

According to the SRD, a robe does take the armor (body) slot.  A vest does not, nor does a cloak.

I will assume for puposes of this game that the chasuble is more of a scarf (taking the neck slot) rather than a robe.

I had gloves of dex+4 at first but swapped those out to increase my AC.  Dex should be 22.  My listed attack bonus is correct at +17 for the dagger (+1 size, +9 BAB, +6 dex, +1 enhancement).


----------



## Jemal (May 7, 2008)

Kinem - Thx for the concern.  I just got back from the doctor actually and he wrapped me up tight and said not to use my left hand for 48 hours (Apparently it's worse than I originally thought), so I'll be one-handed typing till Friday (Not like that you dirty minded people!!).

Anyways, onto the game stuff:
I don't use Erata, though I do see why in the case of the Chasuble.  I'll let you take it as a scarf.f.  As far as robe's taking up the armour slot, I'd never noticed that till you pointed it out.  Heh, learn something new every day, I guess.  

As far as rules go, I will not be using crystalkeep.  I prefer the rules as written.
Also, as stated in my previous post, please repost your character when you're done the current round of updates, instead of editing.

Ruined - Your choice on the HP. keep it or reroll it (It's under what the new dice's avg roll would be, so it'd probably be in your best interest to reroll, but a max dif of 5 hp isn't all that much)


WD - Twilight's OK.  As far as the wands, lesser restoration IS a paladin spell, however wand costs are spl lvl X cst lvl X 750.  Minimum level a paladin needs to be to cast a 1st lvl spell is 8th.  caster level for Pallies is half paladin level, so 4.  1X4X750=3000.  Huh, doing the math again it would appear that we were both wrong.  It would cost 4,500 as a clerical wand, 3,000 as a paladin wand.
Using Magic Device to activate a Staff uses the 'Emulate class feature' part of UMD. (you emulate a classes Caster Level).  Your effective level in the class is your UMD check - 20.  So to cast fireball from a staff you'd need a minimum of a 25 to use it at 5th lvl (Minimum to cast the spell), and higher roll would mean better caster level.


Redclaw - Character look good.  just need finalizations, but I think we're ready for a Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 7, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> ...
> WD - Twilight's OK.  As far as the wands, lesser restoration IS a paladin spell, however wand costs are spl lvl X cst lvl X 750.  Minimum level a paladin needs to be to cast a 1st lvl spell is 8th.  caster level for Pallies is half paladin level, so 4.  1X4X750=3000.  Huh, doing the math again it would appear that we were both wrong.  It would cost 4,500 as a clerical wand, 3,000 as a paladin wand.
> Using Magic Device to activate a Staff uses the 'Emulate class feature' part of UMD. (you emulate a classes Caster Level).  Your effective level in the class is your UMD check - 20.  So to cast fireball from a staff you'd need a minimum of a 25 to use it at 5th lvl (Minimum to cast the spell), and higher roll would mean better caster level.




Actually, a Paladin with a Wis of at least 12 gets first level spells at level 4 (=CL2).

[sblock= Staff use]







> Activation
> Staffs use the spell trigger activation method, so casting a spell from a staff is usually a standard action that doesn’t provoke attacks of opportunity. (If the spell being cast, however, has a longer casting time than 1 standard action, it takes that long to cast the spell from a staff.) To activate a staff, a character must hold it forth in at least one hand (or whatever passes for a hand, for nonhumanoid creatures).
> 
> Spell Trigger
> Spell trigger activation is similar to spell completion, but it’s even simpler. No gestures or spell finishing is needed, just a special knowledge of spellcasting that an appropriate character would know, and a single word that must be spoken. Anyone with a spell on his or her spell list knows how to use a spell trigger item that stores that spell. (This is the case even for a character who can’t actually cast spells, such as a 3rd-level paladin.) The user must still determine what spell is stored in the item before she can activate it. Activating a spell trigger item is a standard action and does not provoke attacks of opportunity.



Same as for a wand.



> Unlike with other sorts of magic items, the wielder can use his caster level when activating the power of a staff if it’s higher than the caster level of the staff.



Oops, found the rule in the Use Magic Device Section:


> Use a Wand
> Normally, to use a wand, you must have the wand’s spell on your class spell list. This use of the skill allows you to use a wand as if you had a particular spell on your class spell list. This use of the skill also applies to other spell trigger magic items, such as staffs.



[/sblock]
Both Staff of Healing and Evoction sounds good.


----------



## Ruined (May 8, 2008)

Okay, hopefully this is all correct and ready to go. Next stop, background, description.

[sblock]
*Takk*    CR 11 (12)  
Male Aasimar Monk 11
LN Medium humanoid
*Init* +4; *Senses* Listen +8, Spot +12; Darkvision 60ft.
*Defenses:* Resistance Acid 5, Cold 5, Electricity 5
*Languages:* Celestial, Common, Dwarven
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* 22, touch 22, flat-footed 16      [10 + 6(Dex) + 3(Wis) + 2 (Monk) +1 (Belt)]
*hp* 98 (11 HD)  [8 (aasimar) + 54 (monk) + 36 (con) ]
   Monk levels:  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1589043/ , http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1590006/
Fort +9, Ref +13, Will +10 (+12 vs. enchant)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 60 ft. (12 squares)
*Melee:* +2 Ki Focus Spiked Chain  +16/+11 (2d4+5 /x2)   Reach 10 ft.  Lawful
	 +1 Shock Quarterstaff +10/+5  (1d6+3 /x2) + (1d8 sonic on crit)
	 +1 Shock Quarterstaff (flurry) +10/+10/+10/+5 (1d6+3 /x2) +(1d8 sonic on crit)
	 Unarmed +14/+9  (2d6+2)  Magic, Lawful.
	 Unarmed (Flurry)  +14/+14/+14/+9 (2d6+2) Magic, Lawful
*Base Atk* +8; *Grp* +14
*Atk Options:* Combat Reflexes, Improved Trip, Improved Grapple, Stunning Fist (DC 18, 10/day)
Special Actions: Slow Fall 50ft.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* 
 Str 14 
 Dex 23   [18 (base) + 1 (raise) + 4 (gloves)]
 Con 16   [15 (base) + 1 (raise)]
 Int 13
 Wis 16    [14 (base) + 1 (racial)]
 Cha 15    [13 (base) + 1 (racial)]

*Class abilities:* AC Bonus, Diamond Body, Fast Move, Improved Evasion, Improved Unarmed Damage, Ki Strike (Magic, Lawful), Purity of Body, Slow Fall 50ft., Still Mind, Wholeness of Body, 
*Racial abilities:* Darkvision 60ft., Daylight (1/day), Resistance Acid, Cold, Electricity 5

*Feats:* 
1 Improved Grapple
1 Stunning Fist   [Monk]
2 Combat Reflexes  [Monk]
3 Exotic Wpn Spiked Chain
6 Weapon Finesse
6 Improved Trip  [Monk]
9 Flying Kick

*Skills:*  (ranks / current bonus)
Balance 8 / +16  
Climb 8 / +10 
Diplomacy 4 / +6 
Escape Artist 2 / +8 
Heal 2 / +5
Hide 3 / +9  
Jump 3 / +19   (+12 from 60 move) 
Listen 5 / +8 
Move Silently 3 / +9  
Sense Motive 4 / +6 
Spot 8 / +11 
Swim 4 / +6 
Tumble 14 / +20 

*Equipment: *
+2 Spiked Chain, _ki focus_     (18,305)
+1 Quarterstaff, _shock_       (8,600)
Monk's Belt                        (13,000)
Ring of Freedom of Movement  (40,000)
Gloves of Dexterity +4            (16,000)
Potion - Invisibility                   (300)
Potion - Cure Serious x3         (2,250)
Potion - Fly                            (750)

Monk's Outfit                             (5)
Trail Rations (6 days)                  (3)
Waterskin                                 (1)
Backpack                                  (2)
Rope, Silk 				     (10)
Shuriken (10)                            (2)
Healer's Kit				    (50)	

Total Spent		99,278 gp
Gold remaining:            722 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (May 9, 2008)

Alrighty, character has been reposted in the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Albedo (May 12, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2008)

Allright, everything's looking good, I'll be starting up an IC thread after I catch up on all my games.  Please ensure your character is in the Rogue's gallery.  Any character not in there when I start will NOT be included in the opening post and will miss the first combat, being written in afterwards.


----------



## Ruined (May 13, 2008)

Cool. Was just waiting on approval before putting the character over there.


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2008)

I'm just looking at the RG & notice a distinct lack of healing...I guess I'm glad I can heal myself (just don't use fire or acid Jemal )


----------



## Walking Dad (May 13, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> I'm just looking at the RG & notice a distinct lack of healing...I guess I'm glad I can heal myself (just don't use fire or acid Jemal )



I will have to work faster on equipment (and buy a Staff of Healing)


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2008)

If your character is NOT ready to go, please post a note here  BEFORE editing him in the RG.  Any character edited in the RG (without my permission) after I start the IC game will be removed from the 'starting party' and written in later.

IC Thread up in ~ 1 hr.


----------



## Redclaw (May 13, 2008)

HI Jemal,
I haven't quite finished with my purchases, but I think I can just keep what I've got, subtract the value and have the rest in coins.  I fear that isn't the best solution, given the whole labyrinth idea, but it's my own fault for slacking on getting the equipment done, so I'll deal (or he'll die.)


----------



## Walking Dad (May 14, 2008)

Crunch finished Character
[sblock=Adept]Name: Darius
Age: 31
Gender: Male
Height: ?'?" 
Weight: ?lb
Eyes: Saphire Blue
Hair: black with a silver streak
Skin: Light Tan


```
Race: Silverbrow Human         Class: Dragonfire Adept
Str: 14 +2         Level: 12       XP: 70.000
Dex: 16 +3         BAB: +6/+1      HP: HP will be max first level, roll(reroll1's) every other level.?  8+ 5d8 rolls? + (12x6=72)
Con: 23 +6         Grapple: +8     Dmg Red: 2/magic
Int: 16 +3         Speed: 30'      Spell Res: N/A
Wis: 14 +2         Init: +3        Spell Save: N/A
Cha: 16 +3         ACP: ?          Alignment: ?
(Dex +1 at 4th, Cha +1 at 8th & Con +1 at 12th level)


AC: 25 (10 base + 3 dex + 5 armour + 2 defl + 3 nat. armor + 2 shield)
Touch: 15
Flat-Footed: 22

Saves:
FORT: +15 (8 base + 4 con + 3 res.)
REF: +10 (4 base + 3 dex + 3 res.)
WILL: +13 (8 base + 2 wis + 3 res.)

Bab: 6
Attacks: 
 

[U]Skills[/U]
Bluff: +13 (10 ranks + 3 Cha)
Concentration: +19 (15 ranks + 4 Con)
Knowledge Arcane: +13 (10 ranks + 3 Int)
Knowledge Dungeoneering: +8 (5 ranks + 3 Int)
Knowledge Local: +13 (10 ranks + 3 Int)
Listen: +17 (15 ranks + 2 Wis)
Spellcraft: +15 (10 ranks + 3 Int + 2 syn)
Spot: +17 (15 ranks + 2 Wis)
Use Magic Device: +18 (15 ranks + 3 Cha)


[U]Feats[/U]
B Dragontouched
H Ability Focus (Breath)
1 Draconic Aura: Energy (Cold)
3 Imp. Natural Armor
6 Extra Invocation
9 Hover
12 Extra Invocation

[B]Class Features[/B]
Breath weapon 6d6 (DC= 10 + 1/2 level + Con mod)
Dragontouched
Invocations
Breath Effects
Scales +3
Damage reduction 2/magic

[U]Breath effects:[/U]
Frost Breath
Slow Breath
Thunder Breath
Enduring Breath

[U][B]Invocations[/B][/U]
[U]Least (2)[/U]
Endure Exposure
Magic Insight
See the Unseen
[U]Lesser (2)[/U]
Draconic Flight
Humanoid Shape
Voracious Dispelling
[U]Greater (1)[/U]
Chilling Fog

Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Goblin, Abyssal
[sblock=Equipment]
MW Morningstar     308

Mithral Chain Shirt Twilight +1     10.100gp     12,5lbs
Ring of Protection + 2           8.000
Mithral light shield, moderate fortification  +1        17.009gp        3lbs
Vest of resistance + 4        16.000gp
Amulet of health +4  16.000gp
67.109

Bedroll 1sp 5lbs
Scroll Case 1gp 0,5lbs
Flint and Steel 1gp
Pouch, Belt 1gp 0.5lbs
Traveller's Outfit 1gp (5 lbs)
Waterskin 1gp 4lbs
Rations
Whetstone 2cp 1lbs
Sunrod (x4) 8gp 4lbs
Healing potion cure moderate (x4) 1.200gp
1.213,12

Wand of vigor, lesser   750gp
Wand of restoration, lesser 1.500gp

Staff of Healing             27.750

369,88[/sblock][/sblock]
```


----------



## Jemal (May 14, 2008)

ok... so 1 hr was a bit of an understatement.. heh.. but hey, it's up!!!

THE LABYRINTH Is ready to test your mettle.  And as promised, The first post includes Combat.


----------



## Jemal (May 14, 2008)

WD - I'm not sure exactly what your question RE: HP is.. I see the "HP will be max first level, roll(reroll1's) every other level.?  8+ 5d8 rolls? + (12x6=72)", but it doesn't seem to make sense..
As a 12th lvl dragonfire adept with a +6 con mod, your HP should be 8(Max first) +11d8(Reroll1's), + 12X6(con mod) = 11d8+80 (easy way to do this in invis castle is just to use the roll dice feature and put it as 11d8+80.minroll(2)

ALSO, your equipment says vest of resist + 4, but your saves only say +3.  You payed for a +4 though (16,000), so update your saves.

Other than that, it looks good.  Post to the rogues gallery and you might wake up in time to participate in the first fight.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 14, 2008)

HP (11d8+80.minroll(2)=0)

HM...

HP 2 (11d8.minroll(2)=56) better!

56+80=136.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 15, 2008)

I haven't acted thus far, Can I change my _hover_ feat into _Draconic Aura: Swiftness_?


----------



## Jemal (May 16, 2008)

Is there a feat to learn an extra aura?

Also, regarding IC post and skill checks: 

My ruling on rolls has always been thus: 
Nat 1's and nat 20's ALWAYS mean something.  With attack rolls they're critical hits/auto miss.  With saves they're auto-suceed/failure (And sometimes extra effect).  With skill/ability checks, nat 1 = -10, nat 20=30.  So for example if you have a +12 hide check, a nat 1 would mean a total hide check of 2, wheras a nat 20 would be 42.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 16, 2008)

The feat is on Dragon Magic p.16

Okay, didn't know our ruling. Can I take 0?


----------



## Jemal (May 16, 2008)

Hmm.. I guess I'd allow taking zero if your modifier is HIGHER than the DC... the task is essentially so easy you could do it in your sleep.  Thus for a DC 15 spot check, you would need a +16 or higher to do a 'routine glance'(Your +17 would qualify).  Though if you didn't know the DC, or were trying for better results, you'd probably want to roll and 'take the chance'.


So are you guys staying in the room to fight the golems, fixing the rag doll/meatsack, or heading down the hallway?

Also mr rag doll... please remember that zero strength does NOT make you fall unconscious nor does it prevent speech, just movement.  "You know I can hear you guys..."


----------



## renau1g (May 16, 2008)

Good Question. I won't be fighting any golems , I was thinking we go through the iron doors, I've posted it already, but if the group has other ideas, I'll alter accordingly.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 16, 2008)

I thought that my character folows the troll in the hallway and repairs there the ragdoll.


----------



## kinem (May 16, 2008)

If the troll went through the door, Carl would follow.


----------



## renau1g (May 17, 2008)

Ok, marching order?

We don't appear to have a rogue, so I guess we rely on the tank to take the damage? As long as the traps are non-fire or acid Rhokkan is fine. So I guess he'll walk first.

Jemal: Rhokkan's darkvision is 60', he also has the scent ability.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 17, 2008)

I would like to take the middle rank for Darius. Near enough to use his senses and breath weapon and to heal, but not to get squished in his light armor.


----------



## Redclaw (May 17, 2008)

I guess Savlin can take rearguard duty.  He's got the speed to move up and attack quickly, so it shouldn't be a big issue.  

Savlin has no special vision, but he does own an everburning torch.  He'll carry it if nobody else wants it, but it might be better placed with the dragonfire adept in the middle of the party.


----------



## Ruined (May 17, 2008)

I can take a middle rank behind the troll. I've got enough speed and maneuverablity to reach any targets, but yeah, I can't take many trap hits.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 17, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> I guess Savlin can take rearguard duty.  He's got the speed to move up and attack quickly, so it shouldn't be a big issue.
> 
> Savlin has no special vision, but he does own an everburning torch.  He'll carry it if nobody else wants it, but it might be better placed with the dragonfire adept in the middle of the party.



Hm. Darius has darkvision and can see invisible. And he uses a shield and needs one hand for somatic components or to retrieve a scoll or staff. Can anybody cast darkvision?


----------



## Albedo (May 18, 2008)

Anabelle can cast better than darkvision, shes got Ebon Eyes from Spell Compendium.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 18, 2008)

Albedo said:
			
		

> Anabelle can cast better than darkvision, shes got Ebon Eyes from Spell Compendium.



Excellennt! But isn't it a level 2 spell like darkvision, too?


----------



## Albedo (May 18, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Excellennt! But isn't it a level 2 spell like darkvision, too?




Nope, its first level. The duration isn't as good sadly, but it doesn't have a range limit, can see in magical darkness, and honestly 10 minutes per caster level isn't a bad duration.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 18, 2008)

Very good!

BTW: The tiny sadistic/masochistic part of me likes Darius' discussions with Annabelle


----------



## Ruined (May 23, 2008)

Given Takk's panicked status, I'll refrain from posting 'I cower' every round, until something changes.  I still watch the thread on a regular basis, so don't think I've disappeared or anything.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2008)

Ruined said:
			
		

> Given Takk's panicked status, I'll refrain from posting 'I cower' every round, until something changes.  I still watch the thread on a regular basis, so don't think I've disappeared or anything.



Sorry, I got some healing stuff, but no morale booster


----------



## renau1g (May 23, 2008)

I think Rhokkan might be the first casualty..... ah well. No way he can stand up alone-ish against an ice devil...if he bites the dust maybe I'll see about a cleric.


----------



## Albedo (May 23, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> I think Rhokkan might be the first casualty..... ah well. No way he can stand up alone-ish against an ice devil...if he bites the dust maybe I'll see about a cleric.




You do realize that because of your regen, the Ice Devil pretty much can't kill your troll right? He can knock your ass out, but he can't finish the job.


----------



## renau1g (May 23, 2008)

That's true, I forgot about that, but it also means I can't kill him either (I think, if I remember my DM'ing correct, devils have DR/good & Regeneration[not that Rhokkan'd know this]) It's a good thing you all are around otherwise we'd battle until Rhokkan starved to death.


----------



## Jemal (May 26, 2008)

Was going over some of the characters again and noticed a problem on Rhokkan.  Your bite attack should only be +13, not +14.  (base 5 + 10 str - 2 Multiattack=13).

ALso, shout out for Kinem - Anybody know if he's posted a "will be away for a while" thing recently?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Was going over some of the characters again and noticed a problem on Rhokkan.  Your bite attack should only be +13, not +14.  (base 5 + 10 str - 2 Multiattack=13).
> 
> ALso, shout out for Kinem - Anybody know if he's posted a "will be away for a while" thing recently?



He did:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=193881


----------



## Jemal (May 26, 2008)

thnx, hadn't noticed it.


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Was going over some of the characters again and noticed a problem on Rhokkan.  Your bite attack should only be +13, not +14.  (base 5 + 10 str - 2 Multiattack=13).




Corrected, I forgot about the +1 bonus to the weapon and just used -2 from that bonus.  Thanks!


----------



## Jemal (May 26, 2008)

hmm, thanked for nerfing someone.. that's new.   well, you're welcome, I'll do it more often. 

Hmm, lets take a look at some other character sheets *Wields nerf bat* *L* j/k


----------



## Walking Dad (May 30, 2008)

@jemal: Sorry, my bad. I forgot that I used an invocation...
Did it take the 10 sonic damge from enduring breath?

Short question: The ice devil moved through the space containing the summoned monster. I thought this would only possible with overrun or using tumble. Do I remember the rules wrong? This is in no way intended to be offensive. I'm not a native speaker and have sometimes problems with the fine nuances.


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2008)

You can use 'squeezing' rules to move past a creature(PHB page 148), each square you move through takes up twice the movement, and you can't end your square in one occupied by another creature.  the Ice Devil also provoked an AoO for movement from the Bearded Devil.

And thanks for reminding me about the Enduring breath, though Enduring Breath says it takes half next round, and since it made its save the first round (taking 10), that means 5 this round, not 10.  Though every bit helps.


----------



## Ruined (May 31, 2008)

Msg for Jemal:

[sblock]
Hey man. I think the situation with my monk failing everything and being in the room with the stone golems is a perfect moment for you to sic three or four of them on him and kill him. Seriously.

I'm looking to bow out. I think the atmosphere between GM and players is too combative for me. Not the combat-style nature of the game, just a strong sense of antagonism in something I hoped to enjoy. Not making a judgement on you or the group, it's just something that I'd probably walk away from in a group in RL, so no need to grind my teeth about it here. 

Plus the group is healer-free. If you advertised now, you could probably get a cleric-type who'd be happy to go along. I appreciate the spot in the game and the time you put into it.

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2008)

Ruined - Allright, good luck with other endeavours.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2008)

Also, Kinem, RE: your IC post - after DR/Resistances, Carl has actually dealt this thing more damage than anyone else, 
and as for the 'unable to catch it', you go after darius, so would see the solid fog being cast in front of it to slow its retreat.

That having been said, I'll be updating the IC thread right now, if you wish to change Carls actions, please feel free to do so, and I'll fix the post.  Otherwise, just keep going with what you're doing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 2, 2008)

Aren't the natural attacks of a leonal good aligned? If yes, the familiar should be able to finish the thing. It should be rather obvious, if we see that the wounds, that the familiar made, not regenerate.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2008)

As far as I've read it they are for the purposes of overcoming damage reduction, but that wouldn't beat the Regen.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 2, 2008)

From the SRD

Regeneration (Ex)
An ice devil *takes normal damage from good-aligned weapons* and from spells or effects with the good descriptor.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2008)

aye but that's not the debate..
from the Monsters Manual: "A Leonal's natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields are treated as good-aligned *for the purpose of overcoming Damage Reduction*" the attacks are not actually good-aligned, just treated so for beating DR.  
Align weapon and the "Holy" Weapon ability both state that the weapon becomes good-aligned AND overcomes Damage Reduction, whereas the Leonal's subtype allows only for overcoming the DR.

That in mind though, I wish I'd noticed that sooner, I was subtracting it's DR from the Leonal's attacks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 2, 2008)

okay, that is weird. ???


----------



## kinem (Jun 3, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> okay, that is weird. ???




Yes, I hadn't realized that either.  I'm no fan of 4e, but this is the kind of wonkiness that tends to crop up in 3e just when you don't expect it.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 3, 2008)

I was looking through Anabelle's spell list and I discovered a slight error. Sadism, one of the spells in her spell list turns out to be from the enchantment school, one of her banned schools. I'm replacing it with Augment Familiar from spell compendium if thats alright with you Jemal.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2008)

Albedo - That's acceptable, especially considering the familiar appears to be your primary mode of attack *L*


----------



## Albedo (Jun 3, 2008)

So Jemal, can I get an answer on whether or not I can forgo the Book of Vile Darkness' special components for some spells? Considering I won't have any access to them down here, it would kind of halve my Demonologists spell list...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 3, 2008)

Jemal in the IC thread said:
			
		

> ALSO, on a personal note, while it may sometimes seem that I'm 'rooting' for the monster, I'm not actively trying to make it KILL you guys (well, any more-so than usual ) or get away so it can do so later. My main job is to provide a challenge, and play the monsters/NPC's how I think they would realistically react, and I strive to do so while keeping the game both fair and fun. Any input would be appreciated (In the OOC thread though, please.  )




I like your style of play   
Just have their Int and Wis scores in your mind (golems are no tactical masterminds, for example) and possible animosities between them.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 3, 2008)

I was wondering if you are recruiting a healer-type at the moment? 

I noticed someone saying you lacked one of those, and would love to take a shot at this! Long time since I played a combat-oriented game, and I'm aching to do just that!


What I have in mind is a cleric/Radiant Servant of Pelor, with heavy focus on the healing part. Will have to look a bit on what race to chose, but most likely nothing with too much of a +LA, as I'd miss out on too many goodies, spellwise.


Edit: Looking at my rolls  , Im not sure how easy (fun?) it would be to pull this off. 

(On the other hand, my first rolls using the "Roll Stats" instead of "Roll Die" option, were pretty nice...)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 3, 2008)

If we get a healer type, I will ask for replacing my staff of healing. It took much of my money and would be made nearly obsolete. (Being additionally in a party with two characters that can use the staff better than I am.)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2008)

Albedo - Whoops sry, forgot to answer that one.

First off, why didn't you purchase those with your starting equipment, like you would any other material component?
Secondly, it would depend on the spell and it's component.. some of them are meant to be hard to come by (If I recall correctly, don't some of the vile spells require things like artifacts or souls?)

Rayex - If the other Players are OK with it, we do have an opening with the recent.. 'demise' of Takk.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 3, 2008)

The reason I didn't purchase those items is because I forgot that I needed to. I took demonologlist for its monster summoning abilities. However, checking over the other spells it gives shows a number of spells I failed to gain access to unintentionally. 

As for the spells, heres a list of demonologist spells that require special components. The reason I ask about them isn't because I took them as a class that gets to pick their own spells, but because these are the ones I get. Theres alot of special component based spells in the BoVD that don't concern me, and I won't expect to take them with my wizard half without the components.

Stunning Screech: Drug Component: Mushroom Powder
Abyssal Might: The Heart of a Dwarven Child
Call Dretch Horde: Soul
Call Nightmare: Soul
Clould of Achaierai: Disease Component: Soul Rot

Going thru the list, I thought there were more spells like that than there were. Guess it was just all the spells I ws looking at. Either way, the spells and their components are there for you to decide if I can use them.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 3, 2008)

Couple of things. I went with the first rolls I did (Yes, the better ones), but will use the lesser ones if desired.

This is what I've got so far anyway. Im lacking one feat, but I really cannot find many feats that suits this one. Even the Intuitive Attack im not certain fits.
Havn't done the spell selections yet though, will do that.

[sblock]
_Ryash Loriant

Male Aasimar Cleric 6 / Radiant Servant of Pelor 5_

*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Size:* Medium
*Type: *Outsider
*Base Speed: *30ft.
*Space:* 5ft.
*Reach:* 5ft.

*Str:* 15 (+2)
*Dex:* 14 (+2)
*Con:* 16 (+3) [15base + 1level]
*Int:* 14 (+2)
*Wis:* 24 (+7) [18base + 2racial + 4enh.]
*Cha:* 22 (+6) [17base + 2racial + 1level + 2enh.]

*HP: *80 [47base + 33con]		Rolls 

*AC:* 23 [10base + 7armor + 2armor enh. + 2shield + 2enh. shield] / 10 / 18
+1 VS attacks from evil creatures

*Fortitude:* +12 [9base + 3con]
*Reflex:* +5 [3base + 2dex]
*Will:* +18 [9base + 7wis + 2aura]
+4 VS evil spells

*Immunities:*
Diseases

*Init:* +2 [2dex]

*Base attack bonus:* +7/+2

*Attacks:*
*Morningsun:* +15/+10 [7base + 7wis + 1enh.], 1d8+2[str] damage, Threat 20/x2
Good weapon. All critical threat is a critical hit VS evil creatures.

*Special Attack:*
Daylight.

*Special Qualities:*
Resistance to Acid 5, Cold 5, and Elictricity 5

*Spells:*
*CL:* 11, + 1 spells with the light description, + 1 healing spells
*DC:* 10 + spell level + 7wis
*Spells per day:* 6/7+1/6+1/6+1/4+1/3+1/2+1
Healing Domain spells are all Empowered without using a higher level spell slot.
*0* - 
*1* - + Cure Light Wounds.
*2* - + Cure Moderate Wounds.
*3* - + Cure Serious Wounds.
*4* - + Cure Critical Wounds.
*5* - + Mass Cure Light Wounds.
*6* - + Heal.

*Turn Undead: *
*Times per day:* 9 [3base + 9cha]
*Turning check:* 1d20 + 12 [6cha + 2enh. + 2skill + 2domain]
*Turning damage:* 3d6 + 17 [11base + 6cha]
*Greater Turning:* 9 [3base + 6cha]

*Skills:*
*Skill points:* 36 cleric, 20 RSoP
*Max Skill Ranks:* 14
*Concentration:* 17 [14ranks + 3con]
*Heal:* 21 [14ranks + 7wis]
*Knowledge - Religion:* 16 [14ranks + 2int]
*Spellcraft:* 16 [14ranks + 2int]
+2 racial on Spot and Listen

*Feats:*
*Lvl 1* - Extra Turning
*Lvl 3* - Augment Healing
*Lvl 6* - Intuitive Attack
*Lvl 9* - 

*Domain Powers:*
*Sun:* 1/day greater turning.
*Healing:* Cast healing spells as +1 CL.
*Glory:* +2 on turn undead check, +1d6 on turning dmg.

*Languages:*
Common
Celestial
Abyssal
Infernal

*Equipment:*
Weapon: Morningsun - Blessed Heavy mace +2 [18,312gp]
Armor: Angelic +2 Half-Plate [16,750gp]
Shield: Sacred +2 Heavy Steel Shield [16,170gp]
Periapt of Wisdom +4 [16,000gp]
Cloak of Charisma +2 [4,000gp]
Ring of Vengeance [4,500gp]

Incense of Consecration x 10 [3,000gp]
Censer for the incsense [50gp]
Wand of Cure Serious Wounds [11,250gp]
Wand of Enlarge Person [750gp]
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds x 5 [3,750gp]
Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds x 5 [1,500gp]

4,268gp


*Proficiencies:*
Simple Weapons
Light Armor
Medium Armor
Heavy Armor
Shields*

Class Features:*
*RSoP 1:* Extra greater turning, raidance, turn undead. 
*RSoP 2:* Divine Health, Empower Healing.
*RSoP 3:* Aura of Warding. Gives all allies within 10ft + 2will.
*RSoP 5:* Bonus Domain: Glory.

*Race Features:*
Darkvision

*Info:*
Ryash is not the type to wade into battle, battering his foes with his mace and yelling brave war-cries. No, he's more the kind of person who stays in the back, helping his comrades and allies. Some people might call him a coward, but he is no such thing. If needed he will indeed join the fray, with the aim of helping an ally in need. While his martial prowess is no match tho his skills and knowledge of the divine, they are by no means to be ignored.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 3, 2008)

Augment Healing (Complete Divine) - Add +2 points per spell level to the amount of damage healed by any Conjuration [Healing] spell that you cast. 

you can always pick this?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2008)

Rayex - As Renau1g says, Augment healing is always fun (I'd suggest looking through Complete Divine there's several good priest feats).

ALso, I still don't see why you rerolled your stats in the first place, the first roll was done correctly...

Albedo: I'll allow all the ones worth 1 or less GP to be a part of your normal material component pouch, if you want any of the more expensive ones, you'll have to rework your equipment to include them.  just run changes by me first.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 3, 2008)

I already have that feat actually.

As for Complete Divine, there are loads of nice feats there, but not many focused around healing etc.. Will take a closer look, perhaps there are some nice buffing feats instead of healing


----------



## Albedo (Jun 3, 2008)

k, what I'm going to do then is take out the scroll of cloudkill and instead put in 6 Souls in Receptacles.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 3, 2008)

Rayex, if you had 2 feats to use you could get Quicken spell and Divine Metamagic. It would allow you to quicken 2 spells a day without increasing the spell level. Or you could take Maximize instead and go for 3 Maximize spells a day.

And btw, you have 13 turn attempts per day, not 9. You forgot extra turning.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 3, 2008)

Ooops, double post


----------



## Rayex (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Albedo. I'll go with just that, fits in nicely. Quicken is better though, as next level (if we get there), I will be getting Maximize on all healing domain spells automathically.

And yeah, I had the feeling I missed something somewhere that had to do with turning.. thanks!


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 3, 2008)

Savlin and his remaining 4 potions of CMW are good with the idea of a new team member with some healing powers.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok, I think this is pretty much it. Got my feats as wanted, and spell selections are done.

[sblock]_Ryash Loriant

Male Aasimar Cleric 6 / Radiant Servant of Pelor 5_

*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Size:* Medium
*Type: *Outsider
*Base Speed: *30ft.
*Space:* 5ft.
*Reach:* 5ft.

*Str:* 15 (+2)
*Dex:* 14 (+2)
*Con:* 16 (+3) [15base + 1level]
*Int:* 14 (+2)
*Wis:* 24 (+7) [18base + 2racial + 4enh.]
*Cha:* 22 (+6) [17base + 2racial + 1level + 2enh.]

*HP: *80 [47base + 33con]		Rolls 

*AC:* 23 [10base + 7armor + 2armor enh. + 2shield + 2enh. shield] / 10 / 18
+1 VS attacks from evil creatures

*Fortitude:* +12 [9base + 3con]
*Reflex:* +5 [3base + 2dex]
*Will:* +18 [9base + 7wis + 2aura]
+4 VS evil spells

*Immunities:*
Diseases

*Init:* +2 [2dex]

*Base attack bonus:* +7/+2

*Attacks:*
*Morningsun:* +15/+10 [7base + 7wis + 1enh.], 1d8+2[str] damage, Threat 20/x2
Good weapon. All critical threat is a critical hit VS evil creatures.

*Special Attack:*
Daylight.

*Special Qualities:*
Resistance to Acid 5, Cold 5, and Elictricity 5

*Spells:*
*CL:* 11, + 1 spells with the light description, + 1 healing spells
*DC:* 10 + spell level + 7wis
*Spells per day:* 6/7+1/6+1/6+1/4+1/3+1/2+1
Healing Domain spells are all Empowered without using a higher level spell slot.
*0* - Create Water x2, Light x2, Purify Food and Drink x2.
*1* - Bless, Divine Favor, Remove Fear, Sanctuary x2, Nimbus of Light x2  + Cure Light Wounds.
*2* - Deific Vengeance, Bull's Strength x2, Bears Endurance, Lesser Restoration x2 + Cure Moderate Wounds.
*3* - Ring of Blades x2, Blessed Aim, Hearts Ease, Create Food and Water, Prayer  + Cure Serious Wounds.
*4* - Recitation, Revenance, Divine Power, Neutralize Poison + Cure Critical Wounds.
*5* - Chaav's Laugh, Break Enchantment, Flame Strike + Mass Cure Light Wounds.
*6* - Visage of the Deity, Find the Path + Heal.

*Turn Undead: *
*Times per day:* 13 [3base + 9cha + 4feat]
*Turning check:* 1d20 + 12 [6cha + 2enh. + 2skill + 2domain]
*Turning damage:* 3d6 + 17 [11base + 6cha]
*Greater Turning:* 9 [3base + 6cha]

*Skills:*
*Skill points:* 36 cleric, 20 RSoP
*Max Skill Ranks:* 14
*Concentration:* 17 [14ranks + 3con]
*Heal:* 21 [14ranks + 7wis]
*Knowledge - Religion:* 16 [14ranks + 2int]
*Spellcraft:* 16 [14ranks + 2int]
+2 racial on Spot and Listen

*Feats:*
*Lvl 1* - Extra Turning
*Lvl 3* - Augment Healing
*Lvl 6* - Quicken Spell
*Lvl 9* - Divine Metamagic: Quicken Spell

*Domain Powers:*
*Sun:* 1/day greater turning.
*Healing:* Cast healing spells as +1 CL.
*Glory:* +2 on turn undead check, +1d6 on turning dmg.

*Languages:*
Common
Celestial
Abyssal
Infernal

*Equipment:*
Weapon: Morningsun - Blessed Heavy mace +2 [18,312gp]
Armor: Angelic +2 Half-Plate [16,750gp]
Shield: Sacred +2 Heavy Steel Shield [16,170gp]
Periapt of Wisdom +4 [16,000gp]
Cloak of Charisma +2 [4,000gp]
Ring of Vengeance [4,500gp]

Incense of Consecration x 10 [3,000gp]
Censer for the incsense [50gp]
Wand of Cure Serious Wounds [11,250gp]
Wand of Enlarge Person [750gp]
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds x 5 [3,750gp]
Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds x 5 [1,500gp]

Spell components:
Ring of Blades; small dagger. [2gp]
Recitation; Sacred Text [50gp]
4,216gp


*Proficiencies:*
Simple Weapons
Light Armor
Medium Armor
Heavy Armor
Shields*

Class Features:*
*RSoP 1:* Extra greater turning, raidance, turn undead. 
*RSoP 2:* Divine Health, Empower Healing.
*RSoP 3:* Aura of Warding. Gives all allies within 10ft + 2will.
*RSoP 5:* Bonus Domain: Glory.

*Race Features:*
Darkvision

*Info:*
Ryash is not the type to wade into battle, battering his foes with his mace and yelling brave war-cries. No, he's more the kind of person who stays in the back, helping his comrades and allies. Some people might call him a coward, but he is no such thing. If needed he will indeed join the fray, with the aim of helping an ally in need. While his martial prowess is no match tho his skills and knowledge of the divine, they are by no means to be ignored.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 4, 2008)

What about my question? I haven't used my staff yet. Only my wands. I would like to change to something pmore offensive.







			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> If we get a healer type, I will ask for replacing my staff of healing. It took much of my money and would be made nearly obsolete. (Being additionally in a party with two characters that can use the staff better than I am.)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 4, 2008)

WD - What would you change it to?  I'll want to know before OKing any change.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 4, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> WD - What would you change it to?  I'll want to know before OKing any change.



I thought about upgrading my ring (+2 to +3; 8.000 to 18.000)
my armor to +2 (7.000)
and perhaps a new wand with a level 1 spell.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 4, 2008)

I'd be ok with the upgrades, but I don't want to have to approve a new wand.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 4, 2008)

Than

upgrading my ring (+2 to +3; 8.000 to 18.000)
my armor to +2 (7.000)
resistance to +5 (9.000)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 5, 2008)

Rayex - Looks good, I'm writting you in.  If I notice any problems during gameplay I'll be sure to point them out. 

WD - Sounds fine, permission to edit your Rogue's Gallery post granted. 

Everyone else - One thing left to decide.  XP division
You can either give Takk's share of the XP to the new guy (Meaning you'd all get the xp for both encounters and the trap divided 6 ways), or you can choose to split the XP 5 ways and then add him in for anything after this.

On the one hand, you may feel like 'being nice' and keeping him on par with the party.  On the other, his character hasn't actually earned the XP, so you don't have to feel like total douche-bags if you want to keep it.  .  
So I'm setting it to a vote.  First side to get 3 votes wins.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Rayex - Looks good, I'm writting you in.  If I notice any problems during gameplay I'll be sure to point them out.
> 
> WD - Sounds fine, permission to edit your Rogue's Gallery post granted.
> 
> ...



I vote for sharing xp! Weaken the guy who shall heal us??

Edit: Will edit RG asap. Thanks.
Added some healing potions, too. I hope this is fine by you...


----------



## Rayex (Jun 5, 2008)

Question: 

When getting Divine Metamagic feats, do I have to know the appropriate Meta Magic feat before?

As in; Do I have to know Quicken Spell, to be eligible to get Dibine Metamagic: Quicken Spell?

It prereq. only says you need to have the turn/rebuke undead ability, and as far as I can read in the feat info, it nowhere says you need to know the Quicken Spell feat to get it.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 5, 2008)

Rayex - Technically yes, though the only reason I can see for it is if you're gaining the metamagic feat you'll be applying it to as a bonus feat later on and you're trying to take advantage of that.   I'll allow it.

All - So we have 1 vote for 6-way XP, no votes for 5-way XP for the encounters finished allready.  Please vote now.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 5, 2008)

I hate to sound greedy or mercenary, but having spent 2 potions to recover from the one of the encounters, I'll vote for a 5-way split.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 6, 2008)

I vote that I like pie, since I'm pretty sure the DM will be leveling us as he please and the amount of XP we are discussing here is pretty much negligible.


----------



## kinem (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm OK with an even split.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 6, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Rayex - Technically yes, though the only reason I can see for it is if you're gaining the metamagic feat you'll be applying it to as a bonus feat later on and you're trying to take advantage of that.   I'll allow it.




I did some looking around, and found out that the official wording is that you can indeed only apply Divine Metamagic to a Metamagic Feat you already know. So I guess I'll stick with what I have now.

About light; Yeah, I do have a few ways to lighten things up, though I also have darkvision.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 6, 2008)

Albedo - I didn't ask for a vote b/c I felt like wasting time, so either post a real vote, or since you think it's 'negligible' anyways, I can solve the question by giving him your share.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 6, 2008)

Just wanted to point out that Ryash have Resistance to Cold 5, and while I didnt think of it when I made him enter, Im sure he did so himself! *nods*

Anyway, I'll put that into the info block from now.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 6, 2008)

Rayex - So noted. thank you.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 6, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I didn't ask for a vote b/c I felt like wasting time



Nah, it's probably some psychological test that's part of the labyrinth, and Savlin is now doomed to decades of torture at the hands of sadistic half-fiend kobolds because of my selfish tendencies.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 6, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Albedo - I didn't ask for a vote b/c I felt like wasting time, so either post a real vote, or since you think it's 'negligible' anyways, I can solve the question by giving him your share.




If thats the way you want to do it, go ahead. I'm here for a fun, happy gaming environment, not crunching XP. Nothing to get touchy over.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 6, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> sadistic half-fiend kobolds ...





Now that's scary  

I'm in agreeance with Redclaw on this as well.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 8, 2008)

Rayex, couple things about Ryash's sheet.  Once they're adressed, the character should be good to go and post in the Rogue's Gallery

I'm not familiar with the following: 

Spells: 
Hearts Ease, Chaav's Laugh
Equipment:
'Angelic' Armour ability
'Sacred' Shield ability
Ring of Vengeance 
Incense of Consecration
Censer for the incsense 

Where are they from & what do they do?  I haven't been able to find them in the allowed sources.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 8, 2008)

They're all from BoED.

Hearts Ease: Removes fear, despair, confusion, insanity, and some mine effect-influencing effects; restore 2d4 wisdom damage (not drain).
Chaavs Laught: Good creatures gain +2 on attack rolls and saves against fear, plus 1d8 temporary hp +1/level (max +20). Evil creatures take -2 on attack rolls and saves against fear.

Angelic: Gives +1 AC vs. evil creatures, and +4 sacred bonus on saves vs. evil spells. Price +2 bonus.
Sacred: +2 effective level on turn undead check.

Ring of Vengeance: If the wearer dies, deals 15d6 of damage to the creature that dealt the killing blow. Non-spesific enegery type. Ref DC19  for half.
Incense of Consecration: When burned in a censer of thurible, creates a  20ft. consecration. last 6 hours.
Censer for the incsense: Couldnt find a listed price anywhere for a censer, so gave it a 50gp cost.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 8, 2008)

ah, thnx.  looks good then.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 8, 2008)

Rayex: You don't cast spontaniously, you're gonna need to put a prepared spell list up.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 8, 2008)

Albedo said:
			
		

> Rayex: You don't cast spontaniously, you're gonna need to put a prepared spell list up.




As far as I am aware, I have that on my sheet already.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2008)

Aye, he does.

Also, I notice four of the character sheets have been edited within the last 5 days.  I don't remember giving out that many permission slips..

ALL Edits must be cleared first, as I have no way of knowing (without saving each version of the sheet to my computer and comparing each time) what's been changed.  I'd rather just be able to trust you guys, but if there are ANY more Edits without permission, I'm going to cut&Paste your character sheets and dissallow any more changes.. '

Seriously though, it's not that hard to say "hey, I'm gonna change my background FYI, can I get a greenlight" or something similar, I just like to know what's goin on.

I know what WD and Albedo's changes were, but what changes were made to Savlin & Carl?


----------



## Albedo (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok, I see it now. Sorry, the way Rayex posted his spells left per day seemed like he thought he was playing a spontanious caster.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Aye, he does.
> 
> I know what WD and Albedo's changes were, but what changes were made to Savlin & Carl?




My thoughts are, at least for Savlin, are that he removed his potions from the sheet...


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 9, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> My thoughts are, at least for Savlin, are that he removed his potions from the sheet...



Exactly.  All I did to the sheet was write that 2 of my 6 potions of CMW have been used.


----------



## kinem (Jun 9, 2008)

I made a correction on Carl, changing the effect of Empower SLA from +4d6 (on 8d6) to +50% of the roll.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 10, 2008)

Everyone seems active and posting, but people haven't been forwarding the IC thread... Whats everyone doing in game right now?


----------



## Rayex (Jun 10, 2008)

Good question. Hope this didn't die 'cause you got a cleric


----------



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2008)

Kinem/Redclaw - Fair enough, but do please note such changes OOC next time. 

And yes, Albedo has the right of it: IC posts are needed, you have a bit of time before his scouting is finished and he returns, what are you doing with it?  Moving forwards to the beach, attempting to set up camp here, continuing with the roleplaying, dancing a jig?


----------



## Albedo (Jun 12, 2008)

Walking Dad: Even though you get to act in the surprise round, you haven't acted before the octopi go, rendering you flat footed (AC 24 according to your sheet).

Also, in terms of the breath weapon, rules don't technically say whether or not you can use it, but if you can cast a spell in grapple, one would assume you could use a breath weapon (though don't forget it still gets a normal ref save even though its grappled)


----------



## Rayex (Jun 14, 2008)

DoH! Must've missread the map. Edited my action accordingly!


----------



## Jemal (Jun 15, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> ooc: a bit metagaming, that my octopus not even tries to hit me for imp grap   , just death humor I have no ability to free me.



Um..not sure what you mean by this?


> I'm not very firm in grapple rules. Did you make first a touch attack Grapple (Octopus vs Darius) (1d20+15=29) and than a grapple check (1d20+8=15)? Shouldn't the 2nd not be opposed?



The octopus was allready grappling you from last round, it makes a grapple check on its turn THIS round to move you into its square and constrict.  The two rolls were its check followed by your check (+15 being its grapple modifier and 8 being yours).



> Darius uses Humanoid shape to assume Locathah shape to gain a swim speed and aquatic type.
> 
> As I can now breathe underwater, can I use my breath weapon next turn?
> Concentation check to use Humanoid shape (1d20+19=29)



The change shape ability from Monsters Manual (Which is what this invocation refers to) does not grant you a whole lot of the abilities of what you turn into.  the only changes are: 
You gain the creature's size, natrual weapons, movement modes, and extraordinary special attacks.
You loose your natural attacks, movement modes, and extraordinary attacks, as well as breath weapon and gaze attacks.
Note that it also states you do NOT change type.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2008)

Oops, I misread your your other post about the inability to sunder with arae attacks. My fault.

You are right about change shape. Br, that is a very weak power (got flight from another power and aqutic adaption is lower level. And the bonus to disguise is only one hat of diguise away.


In the wake of this, can I change Darius' actions into a grapple check to free him?

Would it be a bit much to ask you to change humanoid shape into something else next level if he doesn't die know?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes you can post a different action, and I'll allow you to swap that invocation out when you level up.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks!!!

Your encounters are hard, but you understand us poor players!


----------



## Jemal (Jun 16, 2008)

I like to push my players and see how they respond, glad you guys are holding up so well.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 16, 2008)

OK, Darius manages to escape.  Normally I'd just wait till the update, but this is an... interesting... situation.  You still have a move action left, are 5' underwater, and the thing has very long reach.. will you be attempting to use your move action (a 5' step using a swim check would allow you to surface without provoking an AoO) to escape?  Unless you manage to surface this round without getting hit by an AoO (And the accompanying grapple check), there'll be constitution checks vs drowning coming up, and this thing looks like it fully intends to keep pulling you down and away from help so it can eat you.
[sblock]
Grapple check to maintain Darius (1d20+15=21) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

I will risk the AOO. I trust my AC and hope he tries to hit me first and not tries to grapple me only. Any chance to fly to the ceiling zhe same round I swim to the surface (one move through to different mediums)?

If not I will only 5 ft step to the surface, taking flight next round.

on a slightly related topic, you didn't anwered my question here:
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4223106&postcount=48



> I haven't acted thus far, Can I change my hover feat into Draconic Aura: Swiftness?
> 
> You: Is there a feat to learn an extra aura?
> 
> The feat is on Dragon Magic p.16


----------



## Jemal (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, you can change that feat.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks   

And my movement? Can I swim and fly in the same turn?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 19, 2008)

re: Effects of being underwater
It does seem a bit much to call it total cover.  I'll opt for a 25% miss chance per 5' (meaning at 20' it'll be total concealment, unable to see it).

RE: Snake bite poison.
If it's not taking any damage from the attack I fail to see how the poison could get into it's veins.  If it were listed as a contact poison I might agree so long as they hit the things touch AC, but Snake Venom tends to need to get into the blood stream.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2008)

How would you define the DR? Cannot pierce the skin (sounds more like nat. armor) or instant regeneration/passing through?

Yes I try everything to save Darius


----------



## Albedo (Jun 19, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> RE: Snake bite poison.
> If it's not taking any damage from the attack I fail to see how the poison could get into it's veins.  If it were listed as a contact poison I might agree so long as they hit the things touch AC, but Snake Venom tends to need to get into the blood stream.




Well isn't that just fantastic. Now this little rules trip up has completly invalidated my actions this fight. YAY!!!!! I picked those snakes cause they have an on hit poison, not for the insignificant damage they deal. Guess my character will go take a nap then.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 19, 2008)

I wouldn't call it a trip up... Snake poison being injury based is fairly common sense, and the DMG makes it clear that DR negating ALL the damage from something also negates effects based on damage (injury based poison/disease and a monk's stunning are the examples used on page 292).

I'd also like to point out that you had NO WAY of knowing these things had DR when you summoned the snakes, so why are you so pissed?  Everybody's been beating it so I hadn't pointed it out yet, and even if you did go read their stat block the base creature doesn't have it, it's from a template I added.  

If they didn't have DR, your snakes would've been perfect, it was a great choice.  But they do.  It's called learning & making mistakes you couldn't have foreseen.  Everybody does it, but don't get angry at me about it.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 20, 2008)

Let me add that that's actually part of the fun, once the encounter is over.  It's frustrating to have your best tactic fail, but if they worked all the time, where would the thrill of victory come from?  

I would like to say that even though my character has yet to use his uber-cool two-weapon spring attack, rend and retreat build, I'm having fun here.  Scared away from the ice devil, kept at distance by water, it's all making me try new approaches, rather than having Jemal just line up bad guys and let us do our thing at a monster firing range.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 20, 2008)

Honestly, treating snakes poison as PC gear style poison DOES seem like a stretch to me. If you look up poison on the creatures abilities, it does not say anywhere you have to deal damage. If you look up the poison attack itself in the monsters manual, it doesn't say anything about having to deal damage. So what I'm being told here is that the DMG knows more about monster attacks than the book that printed them??? I personally think that it is a mistake to compare slathering a small amount of poison on a sword as opposed to a creature that produces it and is designed to inject it. They are two seperate things. Now, that being said, my DM made a decision. And I have accepted that. It does not mean I have to be in any way HAPPY about it. I'll just have to remember my DM does things his own way in the future.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 20, 2008)

As Jemal said, the DMG clearly states: 







> Whenever damage reduction completely negates the damage from an attack, it also negates most special effects that accompany that attack, such as injury type poison...



The viper's poison is listed under the damage from its bite (as 1d4+poison), which pretty clearly denotes that it accompanies the damage, and is an injury type poison.  I think it's pretty cut and dry.  

For the record, I DM a number of games on ENWorld and face to face, and I fully agree with Jemal's interpretation.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 20, 2008)

@jemal: Just for the record, I have no hard feelings about this. I just hope it is possible for Darius to survive.

All your rulings are true to the rules or better (like water concealment)


----------



## Albedo (Jun 22, 2008)

[sblock]


			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> As Jemal said, the DMG clearly states:
> The viper's poison is listed under the damage from its bite (as 1d4+poison), which pretty clearly denotes that it accompanies the damage, and is an injury type poison.  I think it's pretty cut and dry.
> 
> For the record, I DM a number of games on ENWorld and face to face, and I fully agree with Jemal's interpretation.




Honestly, I'm not sure why I keep responding, I guess its just natural response. The point of the argument has been scewed away from its origional focus. See, you guys keep argueing that the ruling is correct, however, this isn't relevant. The DM has made a decision and thus it is law. But posts like these are what support my unhappy streak. You just contradicted yourself. The start of your post begins with...



			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> As Jemal said, the DMG clearly states:




But then you go onto to talk about nothing actually coming out of the DMG. Instead, you talk about connections that can be INFERRED between the DMG and the Monsters Manual. It all goes back to the concept that someone who believes that the rules governing a creature may mercifully be included in its own section. Now heres the kicker. 

Say you DIDN'T look through the dmg to find rules on a monster that came out of the monster's manual. Say you never decided to apply the posion equipment chart, which holds seemingly very little relevence in terms of DCs, or applying the poison to its attacks. Say you didn't disagree that an effect of an attack would in fact go off, even if the attack did damage or not. Its kinda like saying a monster with a burn ability on hit wouldn't get to light its opponent on fire because that creature has damage reduction??? 

Now, if one decided he didn't like the idea that a snake could poison people without dealing damage, he would logically first off check the monster in the monsters manual, since the source itself would be the most logical choice to research. Then he would proceed to check the back of the monsters manual specifically talking about poison attacks and what they do. Unsatisfied with the answers that this gives, he would then scroll through probably the DMG (cause the PHB lacks posion based information) for anything having to do with poison, and come across the rules governing the use of purchased poisons. 

Now, hereby deciding that these rules are far more logical than the posted rules, he would then decide to apply them to the poison attack from the monsters manual and have his ruling. 

Now, there is also the option that he already knew that poisons from that chart cannot deal poison damage if they do not damage the oponnent and figured that it applies to the monster manual, and when making the surprising discovery that they do not in fact state such a rule, decided he liked his way better, or figured it makes more sense. And of course at this point he posts the results of scenario one or two and Viola, you have such an argument that all of a sudden becomes painfully clear to anyone who reads the thread why he believes to and his references become quick finds rather than something you need to infer, hunt down, or already know. 

So now, in hindsight, this thing is no longer a rules issue, but a cut and dry situation that already has a clear response that you couldn't possibly have an indication of his response until after all of his facts have been presented, which is unfortunate for me, because I already posted before this came up. WHEN IT WASN'T CLEARLY STATED OUT OF THE DMG. WHEN ALL I THOUGHT I NEEDED FOR CLEAR CUT RULES CAME OUT OF THE MONSTER MANUAL. My source wasn't wrong. Whether or not the information I was using was incomplete cause they wanted you to use the chart from a different book never once referenced from the source, or they never intended to cross the rules to begin with, my thoughts on the matter are far more clear cut, since anyone looking at the monster this was based on could find an answer in an instant. 

So in the end, to laugh off that this isn't a rules trip up, to say its so clearly cut and dry is an insult coming from someone who didn't do his own research to begin with. The DM didn't rule from what the book says, he ruled on what he figured is a logical conclusion, which is fine. But I can still be pissed off that it screwed me based off of my interpretations, and is currently killing Darius. Cause you can't forget that at this particular moment, I'm not the one in danger here.

So go ahead, call me whatever you want, think of me whatever you want. But if you post without adding any new relevant information to a conversation other than to say "Ya, what he said", you might want to save some room on the thread.

No hard feelings, this is not how I feel about you, but how you approached this situation.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 22, 2008)

[sblock=Albedo] Wow, that was quite an attack, and one that I don't feel that I deserved.  I'm sorry that I backed someone up, and that I disagree with your creative interpretation.  I'm not going to bother arguing any further, as I want to enjoy the gaming experience, and this isn't helping that. [/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (Jun 22, 2008)

[sblock=Redclaw]
I apologize if it seems like an attack. It merely carries the feeling like you and Jemal were saying I am an idiot for not interpreting the rules the way you were and that my downfall was my fault, rather than an unfortunate incident, and as such I carried no right to be unhappy with the outcome.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> I wouldn't call it a trip up... Snake poison being injury based is fairly common sense, and the DMG makes it clear that DR negating ALL the damage from something also negates effects based on damage (injury based poison/disease and a monk's stunning are the examples used on page 292).




This is Jemal specifically saying that I'm stupid because I don't see things his way. It seemed that your post simply backed up that theory, as in seemed like an attack on me. If such is not the case, I apologize. I just don't like being demeaned in this manner, and can be very touchy if it appears to be happening.

No hard feelings.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 22, 2008)

[sblock=Albedo] I'm sorry that it felt like I was piling on.  My intention was to minimize the negative impact on the DM.  I'm sure Jemal didn't mean to imply that you were an idiot, but he was probably similarly defensive to your original post, which drips with anger and sarcasm.  One of the big challenges with PbP, as it is with any text-based communications, is that there is no good way to express tone.  In all likelihood, you were just venting your frustration with the situation, but it read as an attack on Jemal, who was then a bit short in his response.  

My intention in stepping in was to keep the DM, who really has the toughest job in all of this, from getting too frustrated.  And for the record, I don't feel that any rules discussion is stupid.  The nature of the game requires interpretation and adaptation, and the entire group should be involved, or at least kept up to speed, with that interpretation. [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 10, 2008)

Finally another IC update, sorry for the delay folks.

Albedo - If you're still around, please post SOMETHING.  If you haven't posted by the next combat (or posted a reason why you can't), Your character will, unfortunately, be the second casualty of war.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 25, 2008)

Poor Anabelle... I will miss our verbal sparring... or at least her attitude


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2008)

Jemal (ICC) said:


> *OOC: Partial Update, Still awaiting actions from Ryash & Carl for full update*
> 
> Savlin rushes forwards, landing two solid blows before darting back out just in time to evade Darius' Fiery Breath as it washes over the Hydra.
> 
> ...



Every morning, Darius uses 'Endure Exposure' on himself and the others. We are immune to Darius' breath weapon


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2008)

I was being descriptive of Savlin's darting in and out right before you attacked.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok, I already thought something like that. I only wanted to avoid confusions


----------



## renau1g (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry about being terribly ineffective this battle.... Apparently my (or Rhokkan's) lack of tactics has led to being 1 round ko'd... at least he served as a warning not to take on the hydra in melee . 

See you in a few dozen rounds...


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2008)

First - This fight shouldn't last too long (round-wise).
Second - Be glad it wasn't a Pyro-Hydra.
Third - You actually provided the best thing a tank of your type can - You took the full bront of the badguys assault while everyone hit it hard, and YOU don't have to worry about dieing from it.  It's next turn will be much less happy for the good guys.  
Besides, there's not much tactics a straight-out melee character can use in a situation like this.  Even if you hadn't charged and taken the -2 ac penalty, it still would've hit you enough to drop you.  and if you'd taken the action to set your shield instead of attacking, it would've breath-weaponed last round, probably killing somebody.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm not upset or anything, quite the contrary, I haven't really seen a hydra in play (most of my RL games are lower levels) and was amazed at it's power, I am quite thankful that it wasn't a pyrohydra.... otherwise I'd be rolling up a new char. now  so thanks for that Jemal


----------

